# Was macht MTB-Karlsruhe(e.V.) im Sommer ?



## Ulli1169 (1. April 2006)

(zeit für nen neuen Thread).

Folgende Freizeit/Etappenfahrt ist an Pfingsten geplant :

Der Westweg : in 4 Tagen von Pforzheim nach Basel.

Mit dem Mountainbike Club Karlsruhe e.V durch die tiefsten Schluchten
und über die höchsten Berge des Schwarzwaldes. 300 km und 6500 hm Spass
und Geschicklichkeit auf dem MTB. 3 Übernachtungen mit Pastaparty und
Geselligkeit. Bequemer Gepäck und Teilnehmertransport mit dem
Begleitbus.

Montag 29.05.06 - Donnerstag 01.06.06 (Pfingstferien)
- Start Gruppe Gesamter-Westweg-Fahrer: Montag 29.05.06, 9.00 Uhr.
Abfahrt mit dem Begleitbus nach Pforzheim.
- Start Gruppe Genieser-Westweg-Fahrer: Montag 29.05.06, 11.00 Uhr.
Abfahrt mit dem Begleitbus nach Forbach.
- Treffpunkt: Mountainbike Club Karlsruhe e.V., Battstr. 85, 76199
KA-Rüppurr
- Ende Tour Gesamter-Westweg-Fahrer ca. 20 Uhr Clubhaus
- Ende Tour Genieser-Westweg-Fahrer ca. 16 Uhr Clubhaus. Ev. auch
gemeinsam mit den Gesamter-Westweg-Fahrer.

Gesamter Westweg:
- Etappe 1: Pforzheim -> Unterstmatt 68 km / 2145 hm
- Etappe 2: Unterstmatt -> Hausach 63 km / 805 hm
- Etappe 3: Hausach -> Bärental 73 km / 1460 hm
- Etappe 4: Bärental -> Basel 94 km / 2080 hm


Genieser-Etappen-Westweg:
- Etappe 1: Forbach  -> Unterstmatt 16 km / 850 hm (Die Anreise vom
Clubgelände geschieht bequem mit unsrem Begleitbus)
Bei Etappe 2 und Etappe 3 kann auf halbem Wege (am Mittagstreffpunkt) in
unsren Begleitbus oder vom Bus in die Tour gestiegen werden. Diese
beiden Etappen lassen sich somit auch halbieren.
- Etappe 2 Teil 1: 25 km / 600 hm
- Etappe 2 Teil 2: 38 km / 200 hm
- Etappe 3 Teil 1: 38 km / 1100 hm
- Etappe 3 Teil 2: 35 km / 360 hm
- Etappe 4: Bärental -> Müstertal Ober Wieden 25 km / 800 hm oder noch
über den Belchen rüber, dh. + 10 km + 400 hm (Heimreise mit dem
Begleitbus)
- Es bleibt somit genug Zeit zum genießen, Shopping, Kultur in den
Schwarzwalddörfern. ZB.:
       - Historische Holzbrücke Forbach
       - Schwarzenbachtalsperre
       - Friedrichsturm
       - Mummelsee
       - Glaswaldsee
       - Hausach, Stadt unter der Burg
       - Blindensee
       - Titisee
       - Feldberg
       - ...

Charakter der Tour:
- Der Schwarzwald sind nicht die Alpen, und doch sind viel Spass und
dicke Beine garantiert.
- Unterschätzen sollte man den Westweg nicht. Garantiert unfahrbare
Streckenabschnitte werden wir umfahren. (Wer sein Rad gerne trägt bleibt
auf dem Originalweg - wir warten und schauen gerne zu).
- Zwei Leistungsgruppen. Jeder kann zwischen den Gruppen je nach
Tagesform wechseln. !Die Gruppe bleibt immer zusammen! Die Gruppen
fahren so, dass jeder der möchte die Tour genießen kann oder durch
gewollte Eile schwarz vor Augen im Hotel ankommt. Die Gruppe kann den
Weg so wählen wie sie will, dh. entschärfen oder versalzen. !Alle
Vereinsmitglieder kommen mit - Keiner/Keine geht verloren! Ladies, wir
wollen Euch dabeihaben! Tagesziel ist Spass und die gemeinsame
Pasta-Party im Etappenhotel am Abend.
- Gepäcktransport in unsren Begleitbus
- Für die Genieser lassen sich die Etappen konditionell entschärfen.
Jedoch bleibt der Westweg ein Weg mit Tücken und Steinen.
Fahrtechniktrainings sind wärmstens zu empfehlen; Infos beim
MTB-Saisonstart 2006.


Kosten:
- 225,- Euro je Person


Leistungen:
- Drei Übernachtungen. Erst 5er Zimmer (Hütte) dann 3er Zimmer dann 2er
Zimmer.
- Frühstück.
- Mittagsbrotzeit am Begleitbus mit Brot, Aufstrich, Obst, Wasser,
Säfte.
- Tourgetränke beim Tourstart, Mittag, Abend, für die Nacht aufs Zimmer.
Dh. wir machen den Bus voll vor dem Supermarkt und los.
- Nutzung der Waschmaschine der Hütte und der Hotels.


Was jeder mitbringen soll
- erstmal so wenig wie möglich. Wir haben nur einen Bus und in den
müssen die Radler, die Räder, das Gepäck und auch das Essen rein.
- wir sind nur drei Nächte unterwegs. Wessen Kulturbeutel nach dieser
Zeit nicht leer ist hat zuviel dabeigehabt. Keine Familienpackungen.
Praktische Kleinst- und Probierpackungen gibts für 1 Euro beim DM-Markt.
- Keine schwere Jenas - dünne Stoffhose!
- Vergesst das Handtuch! Bikini einpacken!
- Geschirr für den Mittagstisch selbst mitbringen, kl. Teller, Besteck -
Plastik! Trinksacknutzer Becher mitbringen. Die anderen nehmen die
Trinkflasche.
- Riegel für den Hunger zwischendurch
- Taschengeld für das Abendessen a la Card auf der Hütte und im Hotel
- Kleinwerkzeug ans MTB. Großes kommt zentral in den Bus.
- Handy!
- GPS, Mobiles Auto-GPS für Begleitbus - wer hat.
- Erste Hilfe Zeugs wer hat.
- Kleiner Tagesrucksack für die Tour.
- Wir werden unsre Kleidung nach jeder Etappe waschen können - Kleidung
markieren oder Wäschenetz.
- Einfach Montag mit einen Rucksack auf dem Rücken in dem alles drin ist
auf dem Fahrrad zum Clubhaus anreisen. Wer mit dem Auto gebracht wird
macht sich verdächtig! 

Anmeldung
- bis zum 24.04.06

Weitere Infos:
- von klaus.becker(at)mtb-karlsruhe.de

Wichtig!
- Die Tour ist ehrenamtlich und nonprofit organisiert!
- Es wird Pannen geben.
- Alle helfen allen.
- Jeder fährt auf eigens Risiko. Der Club lehnt jede Haftung ab!
- Mitfahren darf nur wer gesund und sporttauglich ist.
- Wer von der Reise zurücktritt muss damit rechnen dass sein Beitrag für
Fixkosten (Bus, Hotel) größtenteils draufgeht. Es kann ein
Alternativ-Fahrer einspringen.


Gäste / Nichtmitglieder
- sind uns willkommen.
- Zahlen zusätzlich 80,- Euro. Erhalten ein Vereinstriko und eine
Vereinsmitgliedschaft, die am 31.12.06 automatisch endet.
(dies hat versicherungstechnische Gründe.)


----------



## der-tick.de (6. April 2006)

Und iwe hoch wird der Single-Trail Anteil? 
Wird es auch eine Gruppe geben, die selbst die schwierigsten Stellen mitmacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blond25 (6. April 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie hoch wird der Single Anteil?


´

hehe... auf der suche ???


----------



## der-tick.de (6. April 2006)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> ´
> 
> hehe... auf der suche ???


Ups... schneller gedacht als Geschrieben! Singletrail-Anteil...  
Aber der weibliche Single-Anteil darf auch gern hoch sein.


----------



## Bremsman (6. April 2006)

he tick wenn da schwierige stellen kommen willste drum herum schieben ???? 
weißt du eigentlich das du nächsten sonntag eine tour hast !!!
enduro tour !!
gruß bremsman


----------



## der-tick.de (6. April 2006)

Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> he tick wenn da schwierige stellen kommen willste drum herum schieben ????
> weißt du eigentlich das du nächsten sonntag eine tour hast !!!
> enduro tour !!
> gruß bremsman


Ja klar ich schieb außen herum...    
Im Mai mach ich die Besame Mucho Tour!!!  
Und klar weiß ich das ich Sonntag die Tour hab! Ich freu mich schon drauf. Am Samstag mach ich dann die richtige Vorbereitung - Bad Wildbad.  
ich hol mir dieses mal eine Jahreskarte!


----------



## Bremsman (6. April 2006)

fährst du mit der drecksau ??????
die tour ??
wann ist das rennen in wildbad ???
frag mal ob die weichere boxxer federn dort haben bis später gruß bm


----------



## der-tick.de (7. April 2006)

Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> fährst du mit der drecksau ??????
> die tour ??
> wann ist das rennen in wildbad ???
> frag mal ob die weichere boxxer federn dort haben bis später gruß bm


So langsam sind wir absolut offtopic.
Am Samstag fahr ich mit meiner Wildsau (Ms. Pigy). Am Sonntag die Enduro-Tour fahre ich natürlich mit meinem Enduro!  
Und nach den Federn werd ich Peter mal fragen. Aber der schaut mich eh schon böß an, sein Bike vergewaltigt und dann doch nicht bei ihm gekauft...


----------



## Steilbiker (7. April 2006)

Hi Hi !
Das "Schwarzwald Cross" hört sich ja echt super an!

Ich bin neu in KA und hab geplant am Sonntag um 10 mal zu eurer "Ausfahrt" zu kommen.
Man sieht sich dann dort !

gruss,
steilbiker


----------



## Kenny Garnet (10. April 2006)

Mahlzeit!
Darf ich mal die Frage in die Runde werfen, ob es seitens Bergfahrradfahrverein hinsichtlich eines Ressourceneinsatzes in Les Gets bzw. Morzine diesen Sommer schon konkretere Meinungen, wenn nicht gar Planungen gibt?
Oder einfach mal direkt gefragt: Wann geht's nach Les Gets?


----------



## der-tick.de (10. April 2006)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit!
> Darf ich mal die Frage in die Runde werfen, ob es seitens Bergfahrradfahrverein hinsichtlich eines Ressourceneinsatzes in Les Gets bzw. Morzine diesen Sommer schon konkretere Meinungen, wenn nicht gar Planungen gibt?
> Oder einfach mal direkt gefragt: Wann geht's nach Les Gets?


Wie wäre es diesen Sommer mal mit Bischofsmais. Die Strecken sind recht unterschiedlich und es gibt viele Interessante Tourenangebote dort. Außerdem kenne ich eine Pension die die Einzelzimmer für 14 vergibt. 
Vorschlag meinerseits wäre Mitte / Ende Juni.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremsman (10. April 2006)

tick war ich richtig die feder auf der seite raus wo der öldämpfer nicht sitzt oder 
danke im vorraus gruß Bremsman


----------



## Kenny Garnet (13. April 2006)

Wie die Feder - so die Kommas: Alles raus.

A propos raus. Geht am Samstag jemand raus? Wetter soll ja hart an der 20-Grad-Marke kratzen. Will jemand rennradieren?


----------



## der-tick.de (13. April 2006)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> Wie die Feder - so die Kommas: Alles raus.
> 
> A propos raus. Geht am Samstag jemand raus? Wetter soll ja hart an der 20-Grad-Marke kratzen. Will jemand rennradieren?


Pfalztouren ab Ranschbach, das ganze Osterwochenende (alle 4 Tage). Einfach bei mir melden... Im Zollstockbiketreff gibts auch Nummern und sowas. Eventuell auch Kalmit und Weinbiet! Auch bei Regen...


----------



## trailsurf75 (13. April 2006)

Gibt´s eventuell auch am Dienstag eine Tour?


----------



## der-tick.de (13. April 2006)

trailsurf75 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt´s eventuell auch am Dienstag eine Tour?


Mehr oder minder...
Ich fahrte mit einem Arbeitskollegen nach Mainz und schaff dort. Mittagessen ist inclusive.


----------



## Ulli1169 (16. April 2006)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> Wie die Feder - so die Kommas: Alles raus.
> A propos raus. Geht am Samstag jemand raus? Wetter soll ja hart an der 20-Grad-Marke kratzen. Will jemand rennradieren?



und Montag ? Rennrad ? so 3-4 h GA ?
hat jem. Interesse ?
( soll nicht viel regnen morgen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremsman (17. April 2006)

leute wie siehts aus jemand bock am samstag nach Bad Wildbad ???
will endlich meinen neuen Hobel fahren !! 
aloha ???? kenny!!!????  Supi jogi !!! tick tack ???????
meldet euch mal weil irgentwann muß das wetter ja mal besser werden !!!!!
gruß Bremsman !!
ich fahre zimlich sicher also meldet euch mal


----------



## der-tick.de (17. April 2006)

entscheidet sich je nach Wetter... Spätestens Mittwoch. Ich bleib dann aber in Bad Wildbad und übernachte da (Will Sonntag dann auch).


----------



## blond25 (17. April 2006)

... meld mich zurück aus dem warmen sardinien...
und wieder offen für touren...  
hat jemand bock auf die elsass tour am sonntag ?? da ist irgendwo ne ctf... oder ?
rennrad donnerstags abend fänd ich echt cool... allerdings 2 leistungsstufen !!!!


----------



## Ulli1169 (17. April 2006)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> ... meld mich zurück aus dem warmen sardinien...
> und wieder offen für touren...
> hat jemand bock auf die elsass tour am sonntag ?? da ist irgendwo ne ctf... oder ?



jo. CTF Lembach ... lt. frz. veranstaltungskalender.




			
				blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> rennrad donnerstags abend fänd ich echt cool... allerdings 2 leistungsstufen !!!!



donnerstags kann ich ned (hab da schon nen RR treff).
hab dienstags mal angeregt, dann könnt ich nämlich
auch mal den guide machen



wie wars auf sardinien erzähl ma


----------



## blond25 (18. April 2006)

tja... also... sardinien....
ist halt immer bissi doof als einziges Mädel mit 5 Jungs unterwegs zu sein... 
Die haben mich gnadenlos abgehängt...  

Ansonsten war es super. Wetter war echt geil... ok, bissi windig zwischendurch. Aber sonst echt super!


----------



## LocoFanatic (18. April 2006)

hi erstmal, ich habe lange darüber nachgedacht, den Westweg mitzufahren... leider ist es mit dem Termin in der Woche erledigt... andererseits werde ich schauen, weiterhin brav und regelmäßig zu den So-Fahrten zu kommen und Mi mitzunehmen, was geht... ; )
@ tick: ich würde gerne in den eMail-Verteiler und 
@ jeden, der sich angesprochen fühlt...: habe ernsthaftes Interesse sowohl aus versicherungstechnischen als auch sozial-kommunikativen Gründen bei euch einzutreten... ; )  also, wenn ihr meint, dass ich zu euch passe, bringt doch mal bitte ein Anmeldeformular mit, werde hoffentlich zu den nächsten Terminen kommen können.
Ansonsten freue ich mich bei dem Wetter da draußen auf das nächste WE... meldet euch doch mal, falls ihr auch ausserhalb der Terminregelung fahren wollt.
Bye Charles


----------



## Ulli1169 (18. April 2006)

LocoFanatic schrieb:
			
		

> @ tick: ich würde gerne in den eMail-Verteiler und
> @ jeden, der sich angesprochen fühlt...: habe ernsthaftes Interesse sowohl aus versicherungstechnischen als auch sozial-kommunikativen Gründen bei euch einzutreten... ; )  also, wenn ihr meint, dass ich zu euch passe, bringt doch mal bitte ein Anmeldeformular mit, werde hoffentlich zu den nächsten Terminen kommen können.



beitrittsformular hats hier:
http://www.mtb-karlsruhe.de/downloads

wg dem emailverteiler , da musst du adrian anschreiben,
der macht das.  ( adrian (a) mtb-karlsruhe.de )


----------



## Ulli1169 (18. April 2006)

infos hats hier :

http://www.lembach-cyclotourisme.fr/Rvdls.php


----------



## blond25 (18. April 2006)

wer wäre denn alles dabei am Sonntag ?


----------



## RolsRacer (19. April 2006)

Danke für den Link nach Lembach! Man ist doch viel zu selten "beim Nachbar". Denke, da fahre ich mal mit. Klingt doch mal sehr interessant.
Startzeiten sind auch human.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blond25 (20. April 2006)

*CTF*
ich bin dabei! lore auch! ich würd die 45 km runde fahren...
@ensonic: was ist mit dir ? würd mich freuen
@locofanatic: wenn du mitwillst, meld dich. wir kriegen dich schon irgendwie noch unter im auto !!

wär schön, wenn auch sonst noch ein paar Mädels mitkommen würden !!!


*Westweg*
Ja wie... hat sich denn noch keiner gemeldet ?? Will niemand mit ?


----------



## blond25 (20. April 2006)

Ist das nix für euch ?? 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=207630


----------



## Ulli1169 (20. April 2006)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das nix für euch ??
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=207630



jo habs auch mal auf der vereinswebseite verwurstelt.


----------



## blond25 (21. April 2006)

danke
habs grad gesehen...


----------



## Kenny Garnet (21. April 2006)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> jo habs auch mal auf der vereinswebseite verwurstelt.


Dann verwurschtel doch bitte auch gleich das Monatsprogramm Mai, das ich eben über den Verteiler geschickt hab.

Der Termin zum Rennradieren um 10' nach 12:00 heute bleibt bestehen? - Ihr greift mich am Ostendorfplatz auf.


----------



## Kenny Garnet (21. April 2006)

Und in Anbetracht der zeitlichen Nähe noch ein Hinweis auf den 1. Mai:

Was macht Deutschland an diesem Tag, dem Tag der Arbeit, üblicherweise? Na? - Radfahren und Grillen, was sonst. Lag doch nahe, oder?

Soll also heißen, dass am 1. Mai nach körperlicher Betätigung um 10:00 und damit einhergehender Anregung von Appetit und Durst wir diese Phänomene ab 14:30 auch nachhaltig zu bekämpfen versuchen. Seid auch ihr dabei, wenn Bremsman als Grandmaster Flesh den Schnitzeltoaster aufbaut, der Mann von der Albtäler Feuerwehr mit der Licence to Grill ihn effektvoll mit einem Liter Super aus gehörigem Abstand anheizt und Ulli unter Protest seine moralisch einwandfreien Zucchini-Scheibchen zwischen fettspritzende Tierkadaverstücke drapiert.


----------



## der-tick.de (21. April 2006)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> Und in Anbetracht der zeitlichen Nähe noch ein Hinweis auf den 1. Mai:
> 
> Was macht Deutschland an diesem Tag, dem Tag der Arbeit, üblicherweise? Na? - Radfahren und Grillen, was sonst. Lag doch nahe, oder?
> 
> Soll also heißen, dass am 1. Mai nach körperlicher Betätigung um 10:00 und damit einhergehender Anregung von Appetit und Durst wir diese Phänomene ab 14:30 auch nachhaltig zu bekämpfen versuchen. Seid auch ihr dabei, wenn Bremsman als Grandmaster Flesh den Schnitzeltoaster aufbaut, der Mann von der Albtäler Feuerwehr mit der Licence to Grill ihn effektvoll mit einem Liter Super aus gehörigem Abstand anheizt und Ulli unter Protest seine moralisch einwandfreien Zucchini-Scheibchen zwischen fettspritzende Tierkadaverstücke drapiert.


Was hast du den schon wieder genommen?  
Klingt super die Einladung. Aber da werd ich leider noch irgendwo im Bikepark unterwegs sein.


----------



## eL (21. April 2006)

egal was er nahm.... gebt mir auch davon


----------



## Bremsman (21. April 2006)

und tick morgen wildbad ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (21. April 2006)

Neee leider nicht. Hab morgen unerwartet THW-Dienst. Sorry... Das Wochenende drauf gehts aber garantiert in einen Park...


----------



## Ulli1169 (22. April 2006)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> *CTF*
> ich bin dabei! lore auch! ich würd die 45 km runde fahren...
> @ensonic: was ist mit dir ? würd mich freuen
> @locofanatic: wenn du mitwillst, meld dich. wir kriegen dich schon irgendwie noch unter im auto !!



Will nochma dran erinnern :

http://www.lembach-cyclotourisme.fr/Rvdls.php

Treff mit PKW am Sonntag (23.4.) am RMV, 8:45 sodass wir um 9 Uhr losfahren können.


----------



## RolsRacer (23. April 2006)

Lembach, war doch ganz nett und interessant, für einen Sonntagvormittag, oder? Naja, bis auf die Markierungen und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten, OK. Habe Euch leider nicht gesehen, sonst hätte ich mal "Hallo" gesagt. Erholsamen Sonntag noch.


----------



## blond25 (24. April 2006)

*Heute, 24.04.2006 
20 Uhr Stammtisch im Vogel
Thema: Sommerfest !!!*


----------



## Eifelwolf (25. April 2006)

Schüchterne Frage aus weiter Ferne: Hat die Veranstaltung

*Ladies' Ride, Fahrtechniktraining für Frauen, am 23.04. des MTB-KA*

am vergangenen Sonntag auch über den "Wattkopf" geführt...?

Viel Spaß beim Biken bei dem tollen, fast schon sommerlichen Wetter  !


----------



## blond25 (25. April 2006)

wieso ? (bin halt auch neugierig.... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremsman (25. April 2006)

ja wir waren da unterwegs und hatten dort verschiedene stationen !!
warum haste uns gesehen ???
am funkturm über ettlingen ??
gruß Bremsman


----------



## Eifelwolf (25. April 2006)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso ? (bin halt auch neugierig.... )


 

Klar, weiß ich doch.... eine der typisch weiblichen Eigenschaften  !



			
				bremsmann schrieb:
			
		

> ja wir waren da unterwegs und hatten dort verschiedene stationen !!
> warum haste uns gesehen ???
> am funkturm über ettlingen ??


 
Ich habe mir gleich gedacht, ein sooooo großer Haufen (16 oder 17 Peoples...?) kennt bestimmt das IBC-Forum  . Am Funkturm war es nicht, sondern es war quasi auf dem Wattkopf auf einem der Hauptwege Richtung Ettlingen, ich glaube, an irgendeiner "...klamm" (sorry, kenne mich da als Nordeifeler nun wirklich nicht aus), und mein Platzmachen wurde mit einem freundlichen "Nein, nein, wir warten noch auf den Rest!" quittiert  .

Tolle Sache, dass sich so viele bei Euch für einen Ladiesride interessieren. Habe auch einmal etwas auf Euerer Club-HP gestöbert - nicht schlecht!  Scheint ein engagierter Haufen mit tollen Ideen zu sein .

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja einmal auf einem (gegenüber dem Nordschwarzwald doch seeeehr einsamen) Eifeltrail, wenn der MTB-Club KA einmal einen Ausflug in den rauhen Norden macht....  ride on!


----------



## Aloha 699 (26. April 2006)

Hallo Ladies-Ride-Organisatoren,

war ja offensichtlich eine erfolgreiche Veranstaltung. Aber meine Lady wartet noch voller Ungeduld auf die versprochenen Bilder.  Wann erscheinen die denn in der Galerie.
Übrigens, ist die Ladies-Ride email-Adresse aktiv? Gestern konnten wir keine Mail abschicken.

@Bremsman: Heute Biketreff?


----------



## Kenny Garnet (26. April 2006)

Aloha 699 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ladies-Ride-Organisatoren,
> Übrigens, ist die Ladies-Ride email-Adresse aktiv? Gestern konnten wir keine Mail abschicken.
> @Bremsman: Heute Biketreff?



Moin, der Herr, 
bin zwar nicht der Bremsman, aber ich kann dir bestätigen, dass die Mail deiner Lady durch den Verteiler ist. Hat also geklappt. Sie müsste mittlerweile selbst ihre eigene Nachricht bekommen haben. Schau mal nach.

Theo Rettich ist heute Biketreff, praktisch auch. Da es heute zunehmend auffrischt, könnte der allgemeine Zuspruch etwas geringer ausfallen. Nimm deinen Neoprenanzug mit.

Wirsing!


----------



## H5N1 (26. April 2006)

Aloha 699 schrieb:
			
		

> ... wartet noch voller Ungeduld auf die versprochenen Bilder. Wann erscheinen die denn in der Galerie?



Ja genau! Wann gibt es die Bilder?

Grüße

noch eine Anmerkung... gibt es keine Möglichkeit die Bildgalerie so einzustellen, das man durch die Bilder durchklicken kann (nächstes Bild) ohne immer zurück in die Übersicht zu müssen  ? Bei mir erscheint nichts und so ist es ein bißchen lästig...


----------



## Aloha 699 (3. Mai 2006)

Ziemlich müdes Forum zur Zeit. Wo sind denn alle geblieben. Schon ewig nichts mehr von suberjoga gehört oder gelesen. Fährt der nur noch Rennrad? 

Wie sieht es denn am Sonntag mit Autoplanung zwecks Pfalztour aus? Bei mir könnten 2 Räder/Leute mitfahren.

Hätte am Samstag noch jemand Lust auf Wildbad? Hoffentlich wird das Forum mal wieder reaktiviert.

@Kenny: Ist die Anmeldung angekommen?

Viele Fragen und hoffentlich ein paar Antworten


----------



## Ulli1169 (3. Mai 2006)

Aloha 699 schrieb:
			
		

> Ziemlich müdes Forum zur Zeit. Wo sind denn alle geblieben. Schon ewig nichts mehr von suberjoga gehört oder gelesen. Fährt der nur noch Rennrad?


glaub der is jetzt Ehrenmitglied ....  



			
				Aloha 699 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es denn am Sonntag mit Autoplanung zwecks Pfalztour aus?



Info vom Sonntag ist, daß diese Tour wie geplant stattfindet. 
Denke da werden schon ein paar Leute zusammenkommen.


----------



## blond25 (3. Mai 2006)

Hi aloha...
Die Anmeldung ist noch bei mir....


----------



## Aloha 699 (3. Mai 2006)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi aloha...
> Die Anmeldung ist noch bei mir....



OK. Ich freu mich jedenfalls nach ca. 10-jähriger Abstinenz wieder beim mtb-club angekommen zu sein und sehe der Beitragsabbuchung gelassen entgegen.


----------



## superjoga (4. Mai 2006)

Aloha 699 schrieb:
			
		

> Ziemlich müdes Forum zur Zeit........von suberjoga gehört oder gelesen. Fährt der nur noch Rennrad? .........


jaaaaaaa!!!!
nee, natürlich nicht. aber irgendwie ergab sich in letzter zeit nicht zum mtb zu greifen.....allerdings war ich am sonntag in der pfalz mit einer ca.10köpfigen barbarenschar. war lustig aber bisserl kurz......
wie schauts bei dir aus mit todtnau? wir(ich) würden evtl am sonntag hinfahren. wildbad is doof. da geht immer was kaputt, entweder am rad oder an einem selbst...... 

also, sag bescheid,

joggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aloha 699 (4. Mai 2006)

Am Sonntag ist doch Pfalz angesagt. Ich war allerdings diese Woche krank, sodass ich vermutlich mit den ganzen Racern nicht mitkomme (hab ja leider nicht so viel auf dem RR trainiert).

Insofern wäre Todtnau eine Alternative. Dort war ich noch nicht. Muss mal sehen wie sich das bis zum Wochenede so entwickelt.

In Wildbad ist mir nichts kaputt gegangen. Dafür eine Woche später bei den Strommasten. Aua.


----------



## blond25 (4. Mai 2006)

Aloha 699 schrieb:
			
		

> Am Sonntag ist doch Pfalz angesagt.


eben !!! immer diese Anti Aktionen !!!!


----------



## Kenny Garnet (4. Mai 2006)

Am Sonntag ist pfalztypisches Pedalieren in Hauenstein angesagt. Da ich der Tourguide bin, _kann_ es also gar nicht so sehr stressen. Ich muss mich hier der üblen Nachrede erwehren, nach der es sich bei den Teilnehmern um Racer handele, die schon fünftausend Trainingskilometer in den haarfreien und mokkabraunen Beinen haben. Da Superjoga nicht mitgeht, ist also alles frei erfunden. Aloha, das ist definitiv deine Kragenweite. Erhol dich gut und überleg's dir, was möglich ist und was du machen willst.


----------



## Ulli1169 (4. Mai 2006)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> Am Sonntag ist pfalztypisches Pedalieren in Hauenstein angesagt. Da ich der Tourguide bin, _kann_ es also gar nicht so sehr stressen. Ich muss mich hier der üblen Nachrede erwehren, nach der es sich bei den Teilnehmern um Racer handele, die schon fünftausend Trainingskilometer in den haarfreien und mokkabraunen Beinen haben. ....



du meinst sicher solche jungs da ...
http://radsport-treff.com/roth/images/wallpaper_april4.jpg

.)


----------



## LocoFanatic (5. Mai 2006)

@ Kenny Garnett: Ich habe jetzt 2 mal versucht, eine Email an den Biketreff zu verschicken, um mich anzumelden... beides mal war der Mailer-Daemon am Start... ich hoffe mal, du hast mich auf dem Schirm, ich will unbedingt mit in die Pfalz am Sonntag!!! Ich brauche leider auch noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit... bitte melde dich noch mal zurück, damit ich weiß, was nun Sache ist... ich bin sonst am So um 1000 am MTB-Vereinsheim... ansonsten viel Spaß noch und bis dann so..


----------



## Kenny Garnet (5. Mai 2006)

Ja, kannsch mit. Loggisch.

CU um 10:00 am Sonntag. Eine MFG findet sich noch. Vermute ich jedenfalls...


----------



## Ulli1169 (5. Mai 2006)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, kannsch mit. Loggisch.
> 
> CU um 10:00 am Sonntag. Eine MFG findet sich noch. Vermute ich jedenfalls...



letztes mal (für lembach) wars auch so dass MfGs gesucht worden sind,
und dann mehr MfGs wie angekündigt vorhanden waren.


----------



## LocoFanatic (6. Mai 2006)

freude freude, ich tanze im Kreis und rufe "Bugga Bugga"

bis morgen dann

Charles


----------



## der-tick.de (6. Mai 2006)

Bin am Sonntag auch dabei... Könnte auch ein paar mitnehmen, aber ich denke in Ranschbach will keiner zustzeigen, oder?
Bad Wildbad heute wäre nicht gegangen.. Hab gerade 5 Tage Schneepflügen in Bischofsmais hinter mir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (6. Mai 2006)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> Eine MFG findet sich noch. Vermute ich jedenfalls...



Ich könnte prinzipiell noch jemanden mitnehmen! Oliver hat für morgen abgesagt, weshalb ich dann doch zum Club kommen und nicht direkt nach Hauenstein fahren würde.

Leider habe ich das eben im Konjunktiv schreiben müssen, denn ich hab 'ne Zerrung an am rechten Handgelenk. Bin vorhin bereits daran verzweifelt mit der Rechten die Zahpasta rauszurücken ... 
Hoffentlich gibt sich das bis morgen wieder!!

Ist übrigens bei 'nem stinknormalen Bunnyhop passiert. Zum Glück erst am Ende der Tour, als ich von der Straße auf den Bürgersteig vor dem Parkplatz sprang. Keine Ahnung was dabei schiefgegangen ist ...

@Kenny:
Kannste mir zur Sicherheit Deine Handynr. mailen oder schauste morgen noch mal ins Forum?


----------



## dave (7. Mai 2006)

und wie war's?


----------



## der-tick.de (7. Mai 2006)

Wenn du eine Woche Wildsau gewohnt warst, war es auf meinem Enduro absolut *******.  

Ansonsten war es schon gut, halt eine Holger Tour, sprich viele Flowige Singletrails die allerdings nie eine richtige Richtung haben, sprich nie klar Bergauf oder Bergab. Sondern immer recht wellig. Solche Wege meide ich persönlich ja, da Uphill nur Mittel zum Downhill ist.


----------



## dave (7. Mai 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du eine Woche Wildsau gewohnt warst, war es auf meinem Enduro absolut *******.



Wo ist das Problem? Du hättest doch auch mit der Wildsau fahren können ...!?


----------



## LocoFanatic (7. Mai 2006)

Die Ausfahrt war sehr gut: Tolles Revier, tolle Trails, viele und nette Leute, meistens sogar mit Verstand... tolles Wetter, schon fast erschreckend wenige Wanderer für soooooooo viele Autos auf dem Parkplatz, und und und.
Alles in allem ein absolut lohnenswertes Vergnügen am So, dank der Leute und besonderen Dank an den Guide...
naja, nächstes WE steht wieder so etwas an, die Parole ist klar...


----------



## der-tick.de (7. Mai 2006)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist das Problem? Du hättest doch auch mit der Wildsau fahren können ...!?


Hahaha... 
Meine Sattelstütze kuckt ganze 6cm aus dem Sitzrohr raus, mehr geht nicht. Das ist nicht die Sache für Uphill... 
Aber ich werd mal ne lange Sattelstütze dran bauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Znarf (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
sind morgen (Mittwoch Abend, 10.5.2006) Dirt Leute auf dem Vereinsgelände vom MTB-Club?

Dann komm ich mal vorbei, zwecks Mitgliedschaft usw.

Grüße Znarf


----------



## blond25 (10. Mai 2006)

ups... sorry.
habs jetzt erst gelesen. hast du jemanden angetroffen ?


----------



## Kenny Garnet (10. Mai 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du eine Woche Wildsau gewohnt warst, war es auf meinem Enduro absolut *******.
> 
> Ansonsten war es schon gut, halt eine Holger Tour, sprich viele Flowige Singletrails die allerdings nie eine richtige Richtung haben, sprich nie klar Bergauf oder Bergab. Sondern immer recht wellig. Solche Wege meide ich persönlich ja, da Uphill nur Mittel zum Downhill ist.



Jaja, der Tiefstapel-Tick. Ich hab aber trotz deiner bescheidenen Aussage hier am So. in deinem Gesicht eine leichte Verzerrung der Mundwinkel in Richtung Ohren erkennen können, die nicht von Schmerzen oder Mitleid herrührte. Andere Mitfahrer waren da weitaus emotionaler und fanden's offen bekundet wohl schon recht "luschtich". Und dass man sich dann trotz schwerer werdender Knochen zum Abschluss und wiederholten Male über den Winterkirchel-Trail zu Tale bewegen wollte, muss ja auch irgendeinen Grund haben. Insgesamt war die wellige Tour aber mit rund 1000 Höhenmetern bestückt. Bissle viel für "nur wellig", tät ich mal sagen. 
@Dave: Ich glaub, das wäre auch nach deinem Geschmack gewesen.


----------



## Kenny Garnet (10. Mai 2006)

Uuuund noch was: Am kommenden Sonntag fährt der Kermit eine Tour um Bergzabern. Die dürfte auch recht luschtich werden. Dave, da wäre ja eine zweite Chance.


----------



## der-tick.de (10. Mai 2006)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, der Tiefstapel-Tick. Ich hab aber trotz deiner bescheidenen Aussage hier am So. in deinem Gesicht eine leichte Verzerrung der Mundwinkel in Richtung Ohren erkennen können, die nicht von Schmerzen oder Mitleid herrührte. Andere Mitfahrer waren da weitaus emotionaler und fanden's offen bekundet wohl schon recht "luschtich". Und dass man sich dann trotz schwerer werdender Knochen zum Abschluss und wiederholten Male über den Winterkirchel-Trail zu Tale bewegen wollte, muss ja auch irgendeinen Grund haben. Insgesamt war die wellige Tour aber mit rund 1000 Höhenmetern bestückt. Bissle viel für "nur wellig", tät ich mal sagen.
> @Dave: Ich glaub, das wäre auch nach deinem Geschmack gewesen.


Hast ja recht... Spaß hats ja schon gemacht. Wirklich eine gute Tour!  
Wobei mein Eindruck im Nachhinein von ebend zwei Aspekten sehr gedrückt wurden.
Zum einen das Wellige und auch ein wenig das ich starke Probleme mit Trails hab, die sich am Hang lang schlängeln und man in die Tiefe blicken kann.  
Und zum anderen weil mir ständig das Heck des Enduros ausgebrochen ist, weil ich von der Wildsau ganz andere Bodenhaftung am Heck gewohnt war. Und weil meine Wildsau um welten Bessere Bremsleistung auf den Boden bringt.  

Die 1000hm hab ich auch auf meinem Tacho gehabt. Trotzdem bin ich noch 2x auf meinen Hausberg den Förleberg und hab dort den direkten Weg runter genommen... Eine S3/S4 Stelle, ein paar Sprunghügel und flowige Singletrails ohne Wellen...    

Übrigens nur um die Relationen klar zu stellen:
Deine Tour: 35km - 1000hm
Meine Tour (Anschließend): 10km - 600hm
Ich liebe halt das Definierte hoch kurbeln, Bike umbauen, Runter racen, Bike umbauen, hoch kurbeln.... Aber das hatten wir ja schon am Montag Abend.
Übrigens muss es nicht mal Steil abwärts gehen, der Mönchsweg vom Trifelsparkplatz runter nach Annweiler hat weniger als 5% Durchschnittsgefälle und ich liebe ihn. Aber er hat keine Gegenanstiege. Einfach nur ein Flowiger Singletrail meiner Geschmacksrichtung.  

Ansonsten gibts auch was mit Gegenanstiegen was mir wieder richtig Spaß macht, das Felsenmehr auf der Kalmit zum Beispiel, das ist dann wieder technisch genug. 

Wir machen noch eine Runde von mir daheim los.


----------



## dave (11. Mai 2006)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> @Dave: Ich glaub, das wäre auch nach deinem Geschmack gewesen.



Jo, bestimmt! Da ich für den AlpenX trainieren muss, hätte ich nichts gegen konditionell anspruchsvollere Touren. Um so mehr, wenn sie hauptsächlich auf Trails verlaufen!



			
				Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> Uuuund noch was: Am kommenden Sonntag fährt der Kermit eine Tour um Bergzabern. Die dürfte auch recht luschtich werden. Dave, da wäre ja eine zweite Chance.



Wäre natürlich cool, wenn meine Hand bis dahin mitspielen würde! Es ist schon ein wenig besser geworden. Ich kann den Ellbogen heute bereits wieder soweit drehen und anwinkeln, dass ich im 10-Finger-System tippen kann. Aber ich habe mich noch nicht getraut den Arm wieder zu belasten! Die Zerrung bessert sich leider nur sehr allmählich. 
Vielleicht sollte ich erst mal mit Straßefahren anfagen. Da käme ich nicht so schnell in Situationen bei der ich das VR hochreißen müsste, was mich wahrscheinlich bei der Genesung ziemlich zurückschmeißen würde.

Ich werd' heute Nachmittag mal schauen, ob ich mich beim Rocky auf den Lenker aufstützen und schalten und bremsen kann. Dann würd' ich eventuell wieder beim RR-Treff vorbeischauen. Aber ich glaub' es wird dann eher auf eine kleine Testrunde oder doch nur Joggen rauslaufen ...

Hier übrigens die Erklärung wie's zur Zerrung kam:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2665303&postcount=66
Ich muss wohl meine Bunnyhop-Technik ändern und primär mit Gewichtsverlagerung arbeiten, als am Lenker zu ziehen.

Ich sag' Dir aber auf jeden Fall bescheid, wenn ich wieder beim Treff sein sollte (donnerstags o. sonntags), damit Du den Tria-Reifen+Schlauch mitbringen kannst.


----------



## Znarf (11. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch abend waren schon ein paar Leute dort, auf dem Vereinsgelände und sind auch gefahren, allerdings niemand der im Verein Mitglied ist 

Wie kontaktiere ich euch denn am besten? bZW. Wann ist sicher jemand da, würde gerne mal n bissle quatschen wie das aussieht von wegen noch bissel was Schaufeln oder northshore bauen, als vereinsmitglied natürlich =)

Grüße Znarf


----------



## der-tick.de (11. Mai 2006)

Sonntags ist garantiert immer jemand da zum Biketreff guiden. 
Ansonsten wenns ums schaufeln geht, red mit Lore oder Bremsmann die sind unsere Chefschaufler.


----------



## Bremsman (14. Mai 2006)

he tick !!!wo warst du ????
hatte heute mords den spass in wildbad!!!
nur du warst nicht da !!dan bin ich halt mit anderen karlsruhern und nürnbergern gefahren!! 
du hattest dein handy aus wollte dich kontaktieren!!
hatte trotzdem spass  
gruß BM


----------



## der-tick.de (15. Mai 2006)

Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> he tick !!!wo warst du ????
> hatte heute mords den spass in wildbad!!!
> nur du warst nicht da !!dan bin ich halt mit anderen karlsruhern und nürnbergern gefahren!!
> du hattest dein handy aus wollte dich kontaktieren!!
> ...


Du gehst Fremd das geht doch nicht... 
Ne, ich konnt nicht, wenn dein E-Mailaccount nicht voll gewesen wäre, hättest du am Fr. eine neue E-Mail von mit drin gehabt.

Problem ist, dass ich meinen Ringfinger an der Linken Hand noch immer nicht belasten kann. Deswegen hab ich es besser sein lassen. 

Übrigens ist meine Wildsau jetzt Tourenfähig.  
Vielleicht klappts ja nächstes WE, ich hab Freitag Frei und laß das Rennen sausen. Und die nächste Woche ist auch kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aloha 699 (15. Mai 2006)

Hi Bremsman,
wir waren am Freitag in Wildbad. War ziemlich leer. Ich hatte einen ziemlich schlechten Tag. Lag einige Male im Staub. Egal, die Stufen sind jedenfalls gefahren. Leider fährt die Bergbahn freitags nur halbstündig was mit ziemlich viel Warterei verbunden war.
Fährst Du eigentlich beim King of BikePark mit? 
Sehen uns am Mittwoch.


----------



## der-tick.de (15. Mai 2006)

Aloha 699 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Bremsman,
> wir waren am Freitag in Wildbad. War ziemlich leer. Ich hatte einen ziemlich schlechten Tag. Lag einige Male im Staub. Egal, die Stufen sind jedenfalls gefahren. Leider fährt die Bergbahn freitags nur halbstündig was mit ziemlich viel Warterei verbunden war.
> Fährst Du eigentlich beim King of BikePark mit?
> Sehen uns am Mittwoch.


Er kann weder beim King of Bikepark noch beim IXS Cup mitfahren, zumindest in Bad Wildbad, da es dort keine Rennen dieses Jahr geben wird...  

@Lore: Wann wird jetzt gebuddelt?


----------



## Aloha 699 (15. Mai 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Er kann weder beim King of Bikepark noch beim IXS Cup mitfahren, zumindest in Bad Wildbad, da es dort keine Rennen dieses Jahr geben wird...
> 
> Bin da leider nicht so informiert. Was ist das für ein Termin auf der MTB-Club seite am 17.6. in Wildbad?
> Wann bist Du eigentlich wieder dort. Ich könnte einen Guide für ein paar knifflige Stellen brauchen.
> ...


----------



## Aloha 699 (15. Mai 2006)

Bin da leider nicht so informiert. Was ist das für ein Termin auf der MTB-Club seite am 17.6. in Wildbad? 
Wann bist Du eigentlich wieder dort. Ich könnte einen Guide für ein paar knifflige Stellen brauchen.

Am WE wollen wir an den Gardasee. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust (Fr-Mo; je nach Wetterentwicklung).[/QUOTE]


----------



## der-tick.de (15. Mai 2006)

Aloha 699 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin da leider nicht so informiert. Was ist das für ein Termin auf der MTB-Club seite am 17.6. in Wildbad?
> Wann bist Du eigentlich wieder dort. Ich könnte einen Guide für ein paar knifflige Stellen brauchen.
> 
> Am WE wollen wir an den Gardasee. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust (Fr-Mo; je nach Wetterentwicklung).


Der Termin am 17.06. ist gecancelt. Dafür ist das Rennen in Steinach. 

Wann ich wieder in Bad Wildbad bin ist ne gute Frage, eventuell an diesem WE. Mal sehen. Bei kniffligen Stellen helf ich immer gern weiter... 

Ich wünsch dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß am Gardasee.


----------



## Bremsman (15. Mai 2006)

sorry tick ich dachte du fährst lieber gerade aus ??? 
wie geht das dann mit kniffligen stellen ?? 
warscheinlich erst in zwei oder drei woche mein hobel läuft gut 
bin sehr zufrieden hatte gestern den besten tag in wildbad seid der park offen ist 
grüße bm


----------



## Bremsman (15. Mai 2006)

viel spass am gardasee !!! aloha !!(und lass deine frau auch mal fahren  )
wir sehen uns dann wieder in ka
BM


----------



## der-tick.de (15. Mai 2006)

Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> sorry tick ich dachte du fährst lieber gerade aus ???
> wie geht das dann mit kniffligen stellen ??
> warscheinlich erst in zwei oder drei woche mein hobel läuft gut
> bin sehr zufrieden hatte gestern den besten tag in wildbad seid der park offen ist
> grüße bm


Gerade aus: Ja... Macht mehr Spaß, aber die Streckendesigner bauen da manchmal an mir vorbei...  
Knifflige Stellen: Ich kenn mich perfekt aus, mit Stylischem Absteigen, Bike Schultern und Steilpassagen auf allen vieren (mit Bike Auf Rücken) runter zu robben...    
Also jetzt ernst ich mag es technisch. Um so technischer um so schöner... S3 - S4 ist meine Welt. Und das auf zwei Räderen.  

Du bist das erste mal mit deinem Felt in Bad Wildbad gewesen, oder? Ist klar, dass es besser war, als jemals zuvor.


----------



## Don Stefano (15. Mai 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Um so technischer um so schöner... S3 - S4 ist meine Welt. Und das auf zwei Räderen.


In Wildbad gibts S3-S4 Stellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (15. Mai 2006)

ja wie geil... lass uns gleich samstag hin.... iss wie insbruck nur im schwarzwald


----------



## der-tick.de (16. Mai 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> In Wildbad gibts S3-S4 Stellen?


Das hab ich doch nie behauptet. Aber es gibt wohl in der DH2 ein paar S3 Stellen, wenn ich das richtig einordne. Zumindest wenn du nicht den einfachen Weg nimmst. Und wer macht das schon.


----------



## rohstrugel (16. Mai 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Das hab ich doch nie behauptet. Aber es gibt wohl in der DH2 ein paar S3 Stellen, wenn ich das richtig einordne. Zumindest wenn du nicht den einfachen Weg nimmst. Und wer macht das schon.


DH2 ist S2
DH1 ist S2/S3 

@eL
mit Dir Wildbad rocken wird bestimmt luschtig


----------



## lelebebbel (16. Mai 2006)

Da will ich auch mit 
hoffentlich kommen die Reifen bald..


----------



## Bremsman (16. Mai 2006)

sorry jungs was sind  S3 und S4 stellen ???? 
wenn ihr nach wildbad geht sagt mir bitte bescheid (auch  mit will !!)
nur net am sonntag der ist schon verplant 1!
HE EL wie siehts aus am sonntag von rüppurr aus zur grünhütte ca 80 km 
soweit ich weiß nur radwege 
tick nee war das zweite mal mit dem radl in wb nur meine wb saisonauftackte gehen immer voll in die hose !!soll heisen nhach dem zweiten plattfuß 
bin ich heimgefahren aber ab jetzt läufts!!!!(immer ) 
grüße an alle BM


----------



## eL (16. Mai 2006)

rohstrugel schrieb:
			
		

> DH2 ist S2
> DH1 ist S2/S3
> 
> @eL
> mit Dir Wildbad rocken wird bestimmt luschtig



logo!! ick komm denn ma mit starrsinglespeeder und eishockeytorwartmontur

wieviel kinetische energie schluckt eigentlich son 0815 billigstlaufrad der 90er jahre? sind damit droppse über 60 millimeter machbar?

ach ich weis nich... nacher geht noch wat kaputt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (16. Mai 2006)

Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> HE EL wie siehts aus am sonntag von rüppurr aus zur grünhütte ca 80 km
> soweit ich weiß nur radwege




das ist doch mal nen word!! 
det scheselong ist eh grad temporär neb und somit steht sowieso ne schicke CC runde auf der zutun liste (nochma bissel trainieren für den rhönlandfeldzug)
wann solls denn losgehn??
10hundert ?


----------



## der-tick.de (16. Mai 2006)

Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> sorry jungs was sind  S3 und S4 stellen ????
> wenn ihr nach wildbad geht sagt mir bitte bescheid (auch  mit will !!)
> nur net am sonntag der ist schon verplant 1!
> HE EL wie siehts aus am sonntag von rüppurr aus zur grünhütte ca 80 km
> ...


S1 - S5 (Bei DEN Vertridern bis S7) sind die Singletrailscala-Werte. Um so höher um so schwerer. Schaust du hier: www.Singletrail-Skala.de  
Aber ich bin der Meinung in der DH2 (Der alten technischen) sind schwierigere Stellen drin, sofern man die Drops außen vor läßt. Aber ist auch egal.

Und BM, du solltest mich immer mitnehmen. In meiner Werkzeugkiste sind gerade 4 Ersatzschläuche.  
Und in den 5 Tagen Bischofsmais habe ich keinen einzigen gebraucht.


----------



## Aloha 699 (17. Mai 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> S1 - S5 (Bei DEN Vertridern bis S7) sind die Singletrailscala-Werte. Um so höher um so schwerer. Schaust du hier: www.Singletrail-Skala.de
> Aber ich bin der Meinung in der DH2 (Der alten technischen) sind schwierigere Stellen drin, sofern man die Drops außen vor läßt. Aber ist auch egal.



Will natürlich auch mit nach wb. Mit Gardasee wird wohl nichts. Es sind Gewitter angesagt, und ich saß schon einmal bei Gewittersturm in der Gondel und musste wieder runter (hat nur 15 Euro gekostet   )

Das Wochenende wird wohl hier auch eher wechselhaft und stürmisch. Naja, da gibt es ja für mich ein echtes bike-Ersatzprogramm. 

Ich hab mal auf die Singeltrail-Skala gesehen. Dort wird der Sentiero 601 als S2 mit einigen S3 Passagen beschrieben. Ich bin den schon gefahren (auch, und vor allem der untere Teil). Wenn das S3 ist, dann ist der DH2 in wildbad mindestens auch S3. 

Also, ich will den nächsten wb-Trip nicht verpassen. Egal ob S1 oder S3.


----------



## Ulli1169 (18. Mai 2006)

am nächsten Mittwoch (24.5.2006) findet auf dem Gelände wieder ein gemeinsames Grillen statt! Startschuss ist um 17 Uhr .. bzw später 
für die Biketreffteilnehmer.


----------



## blond25 (19. Mai 2006)

20 Uhr !!!!!!


----------



## LocoFanatic (19. Mai 2006)

alle mitfahren !!! nur die lieben Leute, die passgerecht zu meiner Rückkehr vom Biketreff mein Steak fertiggegrillt haben (falls ein Steak "fertig"-gegrillt werden kann...), sind ausnahmsweise entschuldigt... Abwenden höherer Gefahren vom Allgemeinwohl und so... 
viel Spaß euch und bis dann
Charles


----------



## Bremsman (28. Mai 2006)

he aloha !!
wollte mit dir schon zweimal dh fahren gehen (kurzfristig)
war jetzt schon zwei mal fahren einmal war der loko dabei aber heute habe ich alleine eine dh runde gedreht  
hatte zwar meinen spass wäre aber gerne mit dir gefahren  
*SCHICK MIR deine HANdynummer *
gruß bremsman


----------



## LocoFanatic (28. Mai 2006)

der Loco heißt LocoFanatic oder auch Charles und wird mit einem "C" geschrieben !!!


----------



## RoTwILD..... (28. Mai 2006)

hi  
ist um den dirtpark eigentlich zaun ?? 
oder kann man da nach belieben kommen ?? 

wie schauts da next week aus?


----------



## der-tick.de (29. Mai 2006)

Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> he aloha !!
> wollte mit dir schon zweimal dh fahren gehen (kurzfristig)
> war jetzt schon zwei mal fahren einmal war der loko dabei aber heute habe ich alleine eine dh runde gedreht
> hatte zwar meinen spass wäre aber gerne mit dir gefahren
> ...


HAAAALLLLLLOOOOO????!!!!!!! 
Heute war Besame Mucho, da hättest du deine notwendige Downhillportion abbekommen. Wir waren nur zu zweit, aber dafür hatten wir jeden Menge Spaß!  Und ich hatte meinen Downhiller dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aloha 699 (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo Tick und BM,

ich war am Sonntag echt im Entscheidungsnotstand. Teufelsmühle oder Surftag. Habe mich dann für einen Trip an den Rhein nach Bingen entschieden. War aber auch nicht schlecht. Hoffentlich wird die Downhill-Tour nochmal stattfinden.

War es nicht auch nass? Seid Ihr mit den Downhillern von Herrenalb hochgefahren? Respekt.

Das Biken ist durch die windigen Tage etwas zu kurz gekommen. Jetzt hechel ich Mittwochs noch mehr hinterher.

@Bremsman: Handynummer kommt. Bist Du am Mittwoch da?

Gruß

Aloha699


----------



## der-tick.de (29. Mai 2006)

Aloha 699 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Tick und BM,
> 
> ich war am Sonntag echt im Entscheidungsnotstand. Teufelsmühle oder Surftag. Habe mich dann für einen Trip an den Rhein nach Bingen entschieden. War aber auch nicht schlecht. Hoffentlich wird die Downhill-Tour nochmal stattfinden.
> 
> ...


Also ich hatte meinen Downhiller dabei, den hab ich hoch getreten. Waren gestern über 1000hm! Allerdings hab ich etwas getrickst. Hinten war ein Enduroreifen drauf und ich hatte einen Umwerfer und damit 22/32 Zähne vorn.  Damit war das alles recht erträglich.  
Philipp der noch dabei war, hatte "nur" ein Ghost Freerider dabei.

Ich denke im August wird das Spektakel wieder statt finden. Ansonsten kannst du hier im Forum schauen, da gibt es einen Fred "Sonntag wieder Besame Mucho".  
Aber Achtung: Besame Mucho ist kein Downhill in dem Sinne, sondern eher eine Vertrider-Abfahrt. Sehr sehr technisch!


----------



## Don Stefano (29. Mai 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Besame Mucho ist kein Downhill in dem Sinne, sondern eher eine Vertrider-Abfahrt. Sehr sehr technisch!


Na ja, eine Vertrider Tour hat neben den S2 und S3 Stellen zusätzlich und in nicht geringem Maß S4, S5 ..., dafür kaum S0 und S1.


----------



## der-tick.de (29. Mai 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, eine Vertrider Tour hat neben den S2 und S3 Stellen zusätzlich und in nicht geringem Maß S4, S5 ..., dafür kaum S0 und S1.


Dummschwätzer...


----------



## Bremsman (29. Mai 2006)

hallo aloha nein kann leider bis ende juni nicht mehr zum mittwochstreff 
kommen  en haufen arbeit,dank blond 25 ha ha ha 
sorry blondi konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen  
bin zurzeit ein bischen im dh fiber also viel schiebend unterwegs aber macht saumäßig spass der neue hobel !!!
  danke für die handy nummer werde mich melden 
apro po habe heute die neue lake jump rampe angefangen die maße sind viel versprechend !!! 1250 hoch 2500 lang mit schöer transition !! 
werde am donnerstag mal mim downhiller versuchen was geht  
mal sehen ob ich über mein auto drüber komm  
gruß an alle !!!
wenn ihr wissen wollt was wir mit der rampe vor haben , sollte mal beim mtb club 
auf der home page vorbei schaun  
gruß BM


----------



## der-tick.de (29. Mai 2006)

Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> bin zurzeit ein bischen im dh fiber also viel schiebend unterwegs aber macht saumäßig spass der neue hobel !!!.......


Dieses WE mal wieder Wildbad? 
Außerdem muß ich sagen, vorne zwei KB und der DH Hobel macht was her für die Local-DH's ohne Schieben oder Shutteln.


----------



## blond25 (30. Mai 2006)

Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> hallo aloha nein kann leider bis ende juni nicht mehr zum mittwochstreff
> kommen  en haufen arbeit,dank blond 25 ha ha ha
> sorry blondi konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen



passt schon  
kriegst zu entschädigung ein lecker eis von mir... ok ??


----------



## Bremsman (30. Mai 2006)

blondi nehm dich beim wort  
habe heute eine morz rampe gebaut !!!
ist noch nicht ganz fertig aber zu 90%  
tick bist du sicher in wildbad ????
oder so wies letzte mal  
war mal wieder an den sieben hügeln ist zwischen durch auch mal wieder witzig 
weiß eigentlich irgend jemand wann der kenny aus em urlaub kommt ???
alla gruß an alle bremsman


----------



## der-tick.de (31. Mai 2006)

Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> blondi nehm dich beim wort
> habe heute eine morz rampe gebaut !!!
> ist noch nicht ganz fertig aber zu 90%
> tick bist du sicher in wildbad ????
> ...


Also Kenny muß zurück sein, der hat mir gerade ne Mail geschrieben. 
Wegen Wildbad....
Ich bin mir da gerade selbst nicht so 100%ig sicher. Wir sollten da mal Freitag kurz telefonieren. Dann weiß ich es definitiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rock-the-forest (31. Mai 2006)

... mal wieder zum Thema.

Wollte der MTB Club nicht den Westweg, in den Pfingstferien, fahren ??

Würde mich mal interessieren ob es wirklich so harte Hunde gibt die trotz des "schönen Wetters" los sind oder doch alles nur verweichte Stadtmenschen sind ? 
 Grüssle aus dem Schnee


----------



## Kenny Garnet (3. Juni 2006)

Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> weiß eigentlich irgend jemand wann der kenny aus em urlaub kommt ???


Der ist schon wieder da, kaut noch ein wenig an der Zeitverschiebung und an den um 30 Grad niedrigeren Temperaturen hier. Habt ihr jetzt endlich einen Bagger?


----------



## Bremsman (5. Juni 2006)

noi koin bagger in sicht haben das auf nach dem sommerfest verschoben  
habe vor nächsten so nach widbad wer mit will bitte melden gruß bm


----------



## der-tick.de (8. Juni 2006)

Wer kommt eigentlich am Sonntag mit auf die Enduro Extreme 2 Runde? Ich bring meine Wildsau mit.


----------



## dave (8. Juni 2006)

@tick:
ich bin diesmal nicht dabei, meine hand spielt nämlich immer noch nicht mit. war am mo das erste mal wieder biken und das war doch ziemlich ernüchternd. 

@bremsman:
hattest du eigentlich in bad wildbad eine saisonkarte gekauft?


----------



## der-tick.de (9. Juni 2006)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> @tick:
> ich bin diesmal nicht dabei, meine hand spielt nämlich immer noch nicht mit. war am mo das erste mal wieder biken und das war doch ziemlich ernüchternd.
> 
> @bremsman:
> hattest du eigentlich in bad wildbad eine saisonkarte gekauft?


Was hast du denn mit deiner Hand gemacht?  
Ich hab ne Saisonkarte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (9. Juni 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast du denn mit deiner Hand gemacht?



Die hatte ich mir vor Wochen mal gezerrt. Ist dummerweise die rechte Hand. Zum Glück kann ich aber wenigstens Rennradfahren.


----------



## der-tick.de (9. Juni 2006)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> Die hatte ich mir vor Wochen mal gezerrt. Ist dummerweise die rechte Hand. Zum Glück kann ich aber wenigstens Rennradfahren.


War das die Geschichte mit dem Bunnyhop?


----------



## dave (10. Juni 2006)

genau


----------



## der-tick.de (11. Juni 2006)

Hi Leutz! 

Die EnduroTour war heute geil! Auch wenn ich als Tourguide immer hinten dran hing. Bergrunter war ich aber immer schnellster.  
Leider hatte ich wieder eine hohe Ausfallquote (Keine Angst keine Verletzungen).  
Wir starteten zu 6.. 

Wie ist es bei Ellen in der Pfalz gelaufen?

@Dave: Das ist ja richtig Mistelig, da machst du doch jetzt schon ewig mit rum, oder?


----------



## blond25 (13. Juni 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Leider hatte ich wieder eine hohe Ausfallquote (Keine Angst keine Verletzungen).   ...



sondern ???


----------



## Bremsman (13. Juni 2006)

warscheinlich davon gefahrene !!!!
oder ???
tick waren wieder in wild bad sorry werden es irgend wann mal schaffen !! 
äähhh kenny was macht der mittelfinger ????kannste wieder in der nase bohren oder noch nicht ???? keine panik des griege ma schon noch naa 
nur immer dranbleiben und nicht aufgeben !!!!(gell blondi ) 
cu bm


----------



## black soul (13. Juni 2006)

bremsman, donnerstag zufällig in wildbad ? peter und ich wollten da hin, paar tips sind immer gut. gruss BS


----------



## der-tick.de (13. Juni 2006)

Ich fahr am Donnerstag nach Wildbad. 

@Bremsman & Blond25: Die anderen haben Ausdauerprobleme gehabt! Ja, wirklich! Ich hab zu Anfang gebremst (nur Bergauf ), und zum Schluß konnte keiner mehr. Also den Optionalen Strommasten-DH hätte ich auch nicht mehr hin bekommen... Aber ich bin zumindest die gesammte Tour gefahren, und LocoFanatico natürlich auch. 
Das wir zwei verlohren hatten, die Bergauf mal nicht auf den Tourguide warten wollten, vergessen wir mal, die haben wir nämlich wieder eingesackt.


----------



## black soul (14. Juni 2006)

hey tick   vielleicht sieht   (kennenlernt)man sich da. ich denk mal du hast dieses 'wildschwein' mit. wenn du ein panzer grünes mit ergrautem herrn und ein müllauto-orangenes  beieinander siehst, dann werden wir das sein.


----------



## der-tick.de (14. Juni 2006)

Wäre doch schön... Ich komm in Gelb-Schwarzem Fox und natürlich mit meiner Wildsau! Was für ein Bike hat den die schwarze Seele? Außer das es Y-Tour Lakierung hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremsman (15. Juni 2006)

sorry jungs wäre heute nur zu gern nadch wildbad!!!
aber ich mußte arbeiten 
hoffe das wetter hat gehalten und ihr hattet euren spass 
hoffe ich kann das nächste mal mit gruß BM


----------



## der-tick.de (15. Juni 2006)

Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> sorry jungs wäre heute nur zu gern nadch wildbad!!!
> aber ich mußte arbeiten
> hoffe das wetter hat gehalten und ihr hattet euren spass
> hoffe ich kann das nächste mal mit gruß BM


Also die schwarze Seele hab ich nicht gefunden...

Und es wäre genial gewesen, wenn du auch dabei gewesen wärst. Ich hab mich heut zwei mal hin gepackt.  
Aber wer vorn mit einem abgelutschten Reifen fährt hat selbst schuld. 
Aber es war auch verdammt rutschig, ebend STAUB trocken... 
Gegen 7.45 Uhr hats dann auch noch gehagelt. Also morgen wirds griffiger sein.  

Bist du Samstag beim Sommerfest dabei?


----------



## Bremsman (16. Juni 2006)

latürnich bin ich am start muß zwar arbeiten aber ich komme hin und fahr ne tour 
wo wir in wb waren wars auch staubig fand es aber schön griffig!!!!
also bis morgen 
gruß BM


----------



## Ulli1169 (16. Juni 2006)

hoffentlich hat noch abends dann jemand lust auf die sonnenuntergangstour um 21h wenn tagsüber so viel gefahren wird....


----------



## LocoFanatic (17. Juni 2006)

immer doch ;P


----------



## herdecke (21. Juni 2006)

Hi Klaus!
Sag mal bescheid, wenn es mal wieder nach Wildbad geht oder auch nur so auf eine Freeride-Tour. Ich denke mein Knie sollte mittlerweile wieder ok sein. Hoff ich. Es ist zum Kotzen, bei dem geilen Wetter nicht fahren zu können.

Philipp


----------



## der-tick.de (21. Juni 2006)

herdecke schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Klaus!
> Sag mal bescheid, wenn es mal wieder nach Wildbad geht oder auch nur so auf eine Freeride-Tour. Ich denke mein Knie sollte mittlerweile wieder ok sein. Hoff ich. Es ist zum Kotzen, bei dem geilen Wetter nicht fahren zu können.
> 
> Philipp


Also Philipp, ich schätze du meinst mich. Aber Klaus heiß ich nicht. Das kann man auf meiner Webseite genau nachlesen... 
Ja, vielleicht gehts am Sonntag schon wieder auf so eine Tour. Am Samstag ist ja noch Schwimmen mit dem MTB-Club angesagt.  
Außerdem ist meine Sau gerade ohne Hinterrad.   Und mein Enduro ist gerade bei E-Bay ausgeschrieben.   Und mein Dirtbike ist etwas ungeeignet um damit den Berg rauf zu kommen.   Aber ich meld mich sobald sich etwas geändert hat.


----------



## der-tick.de (22. Juni 2006)

Samstag will ich mir mal das LakeJumpen anschauen, mitmachen aber nicht. 

Und am Sonntag will ich ne Tour fahren. Ab 10 Uhr gehts am RMVE im Autokonvoi nach Bad Herrenalb und dort ab 11 Uhr ab dem Bahnhof hoch zu Besame Mucho... Spaß garantiert!    
Kann man auch als Fahrtechniktraining auf hohem Niveau ansehen...   
Wer will mit? Philipp, du stehst schon auf der Liste.  

Achtung, das ist nicht nur für Freerider und Downhiller was! Es ist recht Triallastig (Langsam fahren ist angesagt!), aber prizipjell mit jedem halbwegs hecklastigen Bike zu schaffen, Federweg bringt hier fast nix!


----------



## herdecke (27. Juni 2006)

Hi Claus! Ich hätt Sonntag echt Bock auf biken gehabt, aber mein Knie macht immer noch nicht mit.  
Die Woche über pump ich mich jetzt noch mit Medikamenten voll und hoff, dass es dann wieder bergab geht (allerdings auf dem bike).

Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (27. Juni 2006)

herdecke schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Claus! Ich hätt Sonntag echt Bock auf biken gehabt, aber mein Knie macht immer noch nicht mit.
> Die Woche über pump ich mich jetzt noch mit Medikamenten voll und hoff, dass es dann wieder bergab geht (allerdings auf dem bike).
> 
> Philipp


Ich drück dir die Daumen! Seit Sonntag gehts bei mir leider nicht mehr mit dem rechten Knie... BM hat mal folgen hinterlassen. Aber ich werd mich Donnerstag in Winterberg probieren. Eventuell geht es dann wieder.


----------



## Kenny Garnet (1. Juli 2006)

Lieber Tick, wenn ich mir so deine Webseite www.der-tick.de so anschaue, dann war das wohl so eine Art Face-Grinder, was du probiert hast, oder? 
Der Boden hat recht bleibende Eindrücke hinterlassen - hoffentlich doch nur temporär.

Wär ja auch shaize so mit Nase, die's am Hinterkopf wieder rausdrückt. Obwohl - würdest beim Schwimmen sicher groß rauskommen.

Gute Genesung von deinem Spottkollegen


----------



## LocoFanatic (7. Juli 2006)

kurz eine kleine Notiz...

MTB-Karlsruhe in der Mountainbike-Magazin-Ausgabe Nr 08.06 auf Seite 15, Kasten unten rechts "Eine Klasse für sich" genannt...

es geht auf der Doppelseite um Bekleidung für Frauen (ist ja auch die Ladies-Doppelseite) und der Kasten bezieht sich auf spezielle "Lady-Treffs"...
neben Essen und Bergisch-Gladbach ist auch "unser" Treff bzw der Treff uneres Vereins genannt, MTB-Karlsruhe !!!


----------



## eL (7. Juli 2006)

kommt ihr jetz ins fernsehen?


----------



## H5N1 (7. Juli 2006)

LocoFanatic schrieb:
			
		

> kurz eine kleine Notiz...
> 
> MTB-Karlsruhe "Eine Klasse für sich" (MB-Magazin 08/06)
> 
> es geht auf der Doppelseite um Bekleidung für Frauen (ist ja auch die Ladies-Doppelseite) und der Kasten bezieht sich auf spezielle "Lady-Treffs"...



Naja, 
nach dem Artikel für die Ladies der einen direkt auf der Hompage http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/home anblinkt ist mit "wie schminkt sich die modebewusste Bikerin"  ist das ja eine richtig qualitative Äußerung!  

Dabei sollte doch Schlamm das beste Make-up mit Pflegefaktor sein

wobei ich mal vermute, dass die gerade mal gegoogelt haben um das herauszufinden...
Trotzdem haben sich Eure Ladies natürlich das Lob echt verdient, man hört nur Gutes!

Dickes Lob
H5N1


----------



## LocoFanatic (7. Juli 2006)

Ketzer, Neider, Unwissende... ;P

@H5N1: leider hat der von dir genannte Artikel nicht allzuviel mit dem Bericht zu tun, auf den ich mich beziehe...
ansonsten höre ich einfach mal nur das Lob an die Damen, weil ,hach, ich bin ja so schrecklich stolz... ^^

bye

Charles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H5N1 (7. Juli 2006)

LocoFanatic schrieb:
			
		

> ..Artikel nicht allzuviel mit dem Bericht zu tun, auf den ich mich beziehe...
> Charles



 Das Lob habt ihr bzw. die Mädels sich natürlich echt verdient! daher nochmal als Bestätigung  

wollte nur anmerken, dass von DENEN im Gegensatz zu Euch (nochmal Lob!) ja ansonst nicht viel Qualitatives in Richtung Ladies kommt...

H5N1


----------



## Kenny Garnet (25. Juli 2006)

Am kommenden Sonntag sind Rodalben und Rodalben-Halbe im Programm. Da sind auch von den gelobten Ladies welche dabei. Und wenn's euch Plaudertaschen auch interessiert, dann mitkommen. Das ist ein einziger, riesiger Singletrail, man ist ständig im falschen Gang und es macht einen nicht ganz ungehörigen Spaß.

Alla hopp.


----------



## der-tick.de (25. Juli 2006)

Nicht zu vergessen der Free-Ride Workshop!  
Anmeldung bei mir... Noch sind 2 Plätze frei!


----------



## Ulli1169 (26. Juli 2006)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> Am kommenden Sonntag sind Rodalben und Rodalben-Halbe im Programm. Da sind auch von den gelobten Ladies welche dabei. Und wenn's euch Plaudertaschen auch interessiert, dann mitkommen. Das ist ein einziger, riesiger Singletrail, man ist ständig im falschen Gang und es macht einen nicht ganz ungehörigen Spaß.
> 
> Alla hopp.



so wies aussieht kann ich nid weil krank :-(


----------



## Kenny Garnet (31. Juli 2006)

Wir sind rum, die Bilder online, die Hufe dick, das Grinsen breit, und wie vor zwei Jahren haben wir auch dieses Jahr ein Wespennest, das ausgerechnet mitten in den Weg gebaut war, überfahren. Sehr zum Ansporn der weiter hinten rangierenden Teilnehmer. Die haben dann ob der Flugdichte einen Zahn zulegen müssen. Peter war zu langsam.


----------



## LocoFanatic (1. August 2006)

> Peter war zu langsam



  

ansonsten ist noch herauszustellen, wie wahnwitzig schnell die "schnelle" Gruppe war... 1:0 für uns !!!

bis denn

Charles


----------



## Ulli1169 (1. August 2006)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind rum, die Bilder online, die Hufe dick, das Grinsen breit, und wie vor zwei Jahren haben wir auch dieses Jahr ein Wespennest, das ausgerechnet mitten in den Weg gebaut war, überfahren. Sehr zum Ansporn der weiter hinten rangierenden Teilnehmer. Die haben dann ob der Flugdichte einen Zahn zulegen müssen. Peter war zu langsam.



kaum is das Eine zu Ende, stehen die nächsten Touren an:

http://www.mtb-karlsruhe.de/monatsprogramm/2006/august


----------



## Ulli1169 (4. August 2006)

auf der homepage hats nun GPS Tracklogs !


----------



## Bremsman (11. August 2006)

hallo tick komme morgen nach wildbad zum schaufeln helfen bringe warscheinlich
noch jemanden mit aber erst so gegen 13 uhr!!!
bis morgen  
komme auch bei regen  
gruß Bremsman


----------



## der-tick.de (11. August 2006)

Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> hallo tick komme morgen nach wildbad zum schaufeln helfen bringe warscheinlich
> noch jemanden mit aber erst so gegen 13 uhr!!!
> bis morgen
> komme auch bei regen
> gruß Bremsman


Hi Bremsman! 
Lobenswert, Lobenswert! 
Ich werd jetzt leider doch nicht mehr können.  
Ich hab morgen zu Arbeiten. Scheiß Welt.  
Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß!

Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja mal das Wochenende drauf zum Fahren nach Wildbad? 

Grüße
Claus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (14. August 2006)

@bremsman
war das schaufeln sooo anstrengend ? oder warum wolltest du am sonntag die *einsteigerrunde*  nicht mitfaahn ?  
hab extra gewartet, weil lockere runden fahr ich am liebsten  
bin diese woche nicht da, aber dann.....


----------



## der-tick.de (14. August 2006)

black soul schrieb:
			
		

> @bremsman
> war das schaufeln sooo anstrengend ? oder warum wolltest du am sonntag die *einsteigerrunde*  nicht mitfaahn ?
> hab extra gewartet, weil lockere runden fahr ich am liebsten
> bin diese woche nicht da, aber dann.....


Bremsman bekommt doch immer nur einen Tag am Wochenende zum Biken von seiner Freundin frei.


----------



## Bremsman (15. August 2006)

tick  wenigstens habe ich eine lebendige freundin !!!!!!!
und dann bleib ich auch gern zuhause  
war am sonntag in wb war voll der witz die haben doch tatsächlich
im bikercross rumgeschaufelt !!!!!hallo es ist bald dh meisterschaft und die 
schaufeln im bc rum  
bin dann mit gs aus stuttgart gefahren die dh strecke ist suuuuper griffig
wenn sie feucht ist !!!
war echt gut 
gehen warscheinlich nächsten sonntag wieder nach wildbad wer mit will bitte melden !!!!!!gell aloha !!! 
am freitag und samstag wird in rüppurr geschaufelt (mit bagger ) es wird aber denoch jede helfende hand benötigt also wir bitten um zahlreiches derscheinen  
grüße Bremsman


----------



## der-tick.de (15. August 2006)

Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> tick  wenigstens habe ich eine lebendige freundin !!!!!!!
> und dann bleib ich auch gern zuhause
> war am sonntag in wb war voll der witz die haben doch tatsächlich
> im bikercross rumgeschaufelt !!!!!hallo es ist bald dh meisterschaft und die
> ...


Ich bin schon ein böser...  

Ich weiß das Wildbad bei Nässe besser ist, als bei Trockenheit. Ich fahre morgen. Eventuell fahre ich auch am Sonntag, aber da muss ich mal sehen. Derzeit mache ich nichts soooo langfristiges.


----------



## Aloha 699 (16. August 2006)

Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> gehen warscheinlich nächsten sonntag wieder nach wildbad wer mit will bitte melden !!!!!!gell aloha !!!



Ich hoffe auf Wetterbesserung zum WE. Und dann wird das Big Hit aus dem Keller geholt. Da ist ja  noch der Staub von Morzine drauf.  

Aloha an alle


----------



## der-tick.de (16. August 2006)

Ich war heute in BW, es war absolut geil!  
Vormittags mit Nieselregen und Nachmittags mit Sonnenschein. Strecke feucht, super griffig und es hat endlich mal wieder mehr geklappt als sonst.    

Am Sonntag bin ich nun definitiv dabei! Bei Wind und Wetter!


----------



## naiko (16. August 2006)

wat ? ich war auch da! so ab 15 uhr... was hast du denn für n Helm gehabt ??


----------



## der-tick.de (16. August 2006)

Also ich hab ne Wildsau in Schwarz was heute schon auffallend war. Aber na gut, ich hab nen roten Specialized Helm (mit ein wenig Schwarz und so). Und ich hatte ein Clubtrikot an, sowie graue Hosen. 

Hast du ein Demo8?


----------



## naiko (17. August 2006)

jap, genau. Gut getippt 
hattest du n Rucksack auf`? Irgendwie kann ich mich auch wenig an irgendjemanden erinnern,.. wo hast du mich denn gesehen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (17. August 2006)

Ich kam dir am Steindrop entgegen und war dort mit JJ. Wir hatten Videos gemacht und ich wollte mich mal wieder was trauen. Der letzte Winter ist noch immer nicht komplett verarbeitet.  
Und ja, ich hatte einen Orangenen Rucksack auf. 
Mein Tipp war ja leicht, bei 3 Downhillern die da waren. Und ich war einer und JJ... Da konntest du ja nur noch der Demonstrant sein.


----------



## naiko (17. August 2006)

ah ok ! dann warst du der mit den wenigen Haaren auf dem Kopf ? kann das sein? die Fahrräder hab ich gar nicht wahrgenommen, hab mich wahrscheinliuch mal wieder über den kaputten anlieger aufgeregt, der schon mindestens 3 wochen kaputt ist...
und dann hätts mich fast nach dem anlieger noch zerlegt.......


----------



## der-tick.de (17. August 2006)

Eine 50/50 Chance mit vielen Tipps, sprich eigentlich ne 75/25 Chance und du vergeigst die... Nicht gut. 

Welcher Anlieger war denn vor drei Wochen heil???? Ich kenne in der Sektion mit dem Gang Bang keinen Anlieger der dieses Jahr noch akzeptabel gewesen wäre.


----------



## naiko (17. August 2006)

ja ich habe nur den gesehen, der auf der strecke war...  und das war der mit der Glatze... 

ich mein den Holzanlieger vor dem steindrop, da fehlt so ne holzlatte am ende...da faehrt man schön rein wenn man nicht aufpasst...


----------



## Bremsman (17. August 2006)

weiß nicht was es da zu heulen gibt  
habe da ne wunderbare linie durch einfach locker bleiben und bremsen auf  
das wetter wird besser !!!
aloha : gehen e erst am nachmittag da hin da passt dan alles !!!
wirst den staub aus morzine schon weg waschen müssen  
tick vielleicht schaffen wir es ja diesmal...das wir uns in bw sehen gruß Bremsman


----------



## der-tick.de (17. August 2006)

Anlieger: Und? Da macht es wie gewohnt Holter die Polter und es gibt nen Schlag. Das ist wie überall sonst auf der Strecke.  

@Bremsman: Ich hoffe mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremsman (19. August 2006)

tick keine ausreden ich erwarte dich (sonntag = keine arbeit )
also keine ausreden !!!!! 
wetter wird doch gut  
naiko :bist du
auch am start ????
grüße BM


----------



## der-tick.de (19. August 2006)

Also der Wetterbericht behauptet was anderes... 
Aber ich bin dabei, DukeLC4 kommt auch mit. 
Wir sind ab ca. 10 Uhr am Start.


----------



## DukeLC4 (20. August 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Also der Wetterbericht behauptet was anderes...
> Aber ich bin dabei, DukeLC4 kommt auch mit.
> Wir sind ab ca. 10 Uhr am Start.


Gudn Abnd.
Auch wenn wir uns nicht so oft gesehen haben,
war ne spaßige Sache heute.
Sollten wir bei Gelegenheit wiederholen.

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## der-tick.de (20. August 2006)

naiko schrieb:
			
		

> ja ich habe nur den gesehen, der auf der strecke war...  und das war der mit der Glatze...
> 
> ich mein den Holzanlieger vor dem steindrop, da fehlt so ne holzlatte am ende...da faehrt man schön rein wenn man nicht aufpasst...


Also ich hab es mehrmals probiert mit dieser Holzlatte Probleme zu bekommen. Fehlanzeige. Die wollte mir heute keine Probleme bereiten. Das gab ja noch nicht mal nen richtigen Schlag, wenn man die erwischt hat.  
Also da sind wir doch schlimmeres von Wildbad gewohnt.  

Ich fand es heute richtig geil!
Und großen Dank an Bremsman, mit dir zu fahren hat mich wieder ein ganzes Stück weiter gebracht!


----------



## der-tick.de (22. August 2006)

Kommt jemand mit, Samstag Wildbad?! 
Das Rennen kommt ja immer näher und Bremsman meinte ich muss es unter 5 Minuten schaffen.  
Aus meiner sicht warten noch zwei Sprünge darauf endlich gestanden zu werden...


----------



## Aloha 699 (23. August 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt jemand mit, Samstag Wildbad?!



Hi Tick,
wenn das Wetter halbwegs mitspielt bin ich am Samstag in Wildbad dabei. Wir kommen aber erst mittags. Kannst ja mal eine Streckenbesichtigung mit uns durchführen. Wir waren leider schon lange nicht mehr da.

Gruß
Aloha


----------



## der-tick.de (23. August 2006)

Also meinetwegen spiel ich den Fremdenführer.  
Aber ich gebe kein Gewähr für sicheres runter kommen.  

Ich werd erst gegen 11 Uhr kommen. Und dann mit DUkeLC4 und noch jemanden. Erstmal Kärcher Freeride zum Warm fahren und dann BikerX und dann DH1. Und wenn ihr was erleben wollt, fahren wir gerne gemeinsam DH2.


----------



## Bremsman (25. August 2006)

he mädels dh 2 = 
bin leider am samstag nicht da muß mal wieder arbeiten  
aber es soll eh regnen ,was eigentlich kein hinderniss ist man wird
halt nur nass aber net wirklich dreckig  
gruß BM


----------



## Aloha 699 (28. August 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Also meinetwegen spiel ich den Fremdenführer.
> Aber ich gebe kein Gewähr für sicheres runter kommen.
> 
> Ich werd erst gegen 11 Uhr kommen. Und dann mit DUkeLC4 und noch jemanden. Erstmal Kärcher Freeride zum Warm fahren und dann BikerX und dann DH1. Und wenn ihr was erleben wollt, fahren wir gerne gemeinsam DH2.



Hey Tick,
wir wären ja gern ne Runde mit Dir gefahren. Aber immer wenn wir aus der Bergbahn gestiegen sind warst Du auf und davon. Wir dachten Du zeigst und mal ein paar Linien. Und der alte Freeride ist ja nicht wirklich aufregend. Sind dann halt nach ein paar Runden DH1 noch den Kärcher gefahren. Da kann man ja jetzt ganz nett springen.
@Bremsman: warst Du gestern noch unterwegs? Irgend ein Depp hat mich mit seinen Viren bedacht. Also lag ich den ganzen Samstag flach. Vielleicht geht ja Mittwoch wieder.

Grüsse und schönen Wochenbeginn

Aloha


----------



## der-tick.de (28. August 2006)

Ja Sorry! 
Ich war ziemlich egoistisch am Samstag. 
Dafür hab ich jetzt meine Quittung. Meine Sau ist tot! (Bilder in meiner Gallerie) 
Gerade wo es richtig geil lief!     
Jetzt fahr ich in Bischofsmais mit Hardtail!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremsman (28. August 2006)

sag mal tick ist das der sitzdom ?????
der da gerissen ist???
wie war das letzt du hast in wildbad noch zeit zum sitzen ???? 
ich bleib in zukunft immer stehen  
wird aber für umme geschweißt oder ???
ist er bis zum rennen wieder fit???der rahmen ???
hoffe doch den es wird nicht gekniffen 
 
mede dich mal gruß bremsman 
mein beileid


----------



## der-tick.de (28. August 2006)

Ja das ist die Sitzstrebe.  
Es geht auf Garantie. Und ich werde Jürgen am Donnerstag dermaßen Druck machen, dass der Rahmen ende nächster Woche wieder bei mir ist (Natürlich heil!).  
Und natürlich kneife ich nicht, In Wildbad rennen zu fahren muss. Einziges Ziel, nicht letzter werden!  

Ja in Wildbad gibts Passagen in denen ich mich hinsetze. Nicht viele, aber es gibt sie.


----------



## Aloha 699 (29. August 2006)

Ja Tick, das ist die Strafe. Hättest Du dich um unsere Streckenlehrstunde gekümmert, dann wäre das nicht passiert. Egal, wird ja sicher schnell wieder repariert. Wenn nicht, da soll es ja günstige Big Hits geben. Die sind ziemlich stabil. Kann man sich auch mal hinsetzen. 

Hallo Bremsman, Du meldest Dich ja gar nicht mehr. Hab schon gesimmt. War natürlich Sonntag und nicht Samstag wo ich krank war. Das Wetter hätte ja super gehalten. Warst Du evtl. in Wildbad?  

Aloha


----------



## Bremsman (29. August 2006)

aloha : natürlich melde i9ch mich 
habe leider in letzter zeit viel zu tun hoffe aber das ich am 
mittwoch wieder am start bin  muß ja mal wieder was für die kondi tun  
war am so locker auf den berg hochkurbeln und dann den high voltage trail runter
was net so toll war da ich mein felt gewohnt bin und runtergefahren mim ht 
was ganz schön geschüttelt hat und die bremspunkte haben auch net gestimmt  
eventuel nächste oder übernächste woche bw???
klar nur so  
hat bei euch alles geklappt ????in wildbad !!wenn wir das nächste mal gehen weiche ich euch nicht von der seite !!!!will nicht das mein in taiwan geschweißtes rädle einen schwäche anfall erleidet !!!!war das ein fluch ??ß   grüße Bremsman 

tick : sorry wer den schaden hat brauch für den spott nicht zu sorgen


----------



## der-tick.de (4. September 2006)

3 Wochen soll meine Sau noch brauchen, bis ich sie wieder hab. Ich melde mich mal zur DM in Wildbad in der Hardtailklasse an...


----------



## Bremsman (4. September 2006)

tick willste da echt mim ht runter ????da brauchsch ja e halbe stunde  
gehe am so nach wildbad !!!dann kannste ja schon mal trainieren 
der aloha kommt auch mit kumpel !!! des wird en spass !!!
freu mich schon total !!!! mal wieder heizen zu gehen !!!!
alla hopp wer bock hat meldet sich gruß Bremsman


----------



## der-tick.de (4. September 2006)

Das ist ein Wort... WB mit Hardtail... 
Sonntag, sofern das Wetter hält, bin ich dabei!


----------



## Aloha 699 (5. September 2006)

Das mit dem Kumpel wird leider nichts. Leider hat sein Schlüsselbein den high voltage-trails nicht standgehalten. Verdammt.

Werde also die ganze Sache auch sehr defensiv angehen.

Gruß
Aloha


----------



## Bremsman (5. September 2006)

oje wo war das denn??
unten an den sprüngen oder schon weiter oben ???(steindrop????)
der hat aber auch ein pech !!
aber biste trotzdem dabei oder ????
wil mal wildbad schredden mit dir !!!! 
alla richte ihm schöne grüße und ne gute besserung von mir aus !!
bis den Bremsman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LocoFanatic (9. September 2006)

so, wollte jedem nur schnell drohen: Ich bin seit rund 1 1/2 Woche wieder in KA, udn meine erste reguläre Ausfahrt mit den neun Parts wird am 17.9. DobelTour sein... also, bis dann, haltet euch ran ^^ und viel Spaß


----------



## der-tick.de (9. September 2006)

Komm lieber mit nach Wildbad und trainiere schon mal ...


----------



## LocoFanatic (9. September 2006)

@ Tick: wenn ich jetzt schon nach WB fahre ohne Rad (nein, das Cue ist NICHT Park tauglich...) sieht das 1. doof aus und 2. habe ich dann für einen eventl Start nächstes Jahr so viel Training, dass du weinen müsstest... ok, ist das Kampfansage genug ???
Du kommst gleich lang, damit wir das Rad zu Ende bringen und noch eine zottelige Runde bei schönem Wetter ziehen können?


----------



## LocoFanatic (10. September 2006)

so, spätestens jetzt habe ich euch alle so überrascht, dass ihr nicht mehr wisst, wo vorne, geschweige denn heute ist ^^
war doch mit und es war eine so schöne Runde (und das obwohl bzw gerade weil Kermit war...) einfach gemütlich und richtig nett... nicht so, was wir sonst so fahren... ihr habt ergo alle was verpasst...
Hoffentlich sehen wir uns So, da ist dann wieder Tour !!!


----------



## der-tick.de (11. September 2006)

So langsam wird ja zum "Wann ist wer in Wildbad" Fred...  
Ich bin Mittwoch und Sonntag da.
Bremsman meinte er ist Samstag und Sonntag da. 
Also wer Lust hat... 

@Aloha 699- Wir haben da doch noch was offen.. Wir wollten doch irgendwan mal gemeinsam die DH1 runter, oder? 
@Kenny - las mal langsam die Sprüche das ich nix könnte.  In Wildbad versäge ich dich mit meiner Sau immer. Mit dem HT brauch ich vielleicht noch einen Übungstag, aber dann...  
Ansonsten hast ja recht, ich bin nun mal ein Dummbabler. Du dafür ein Gelbfüßler.


----------



## Aloha 699 (12. September 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> @Aloha 699- Wir haben da doch noch was offen.. Wir wollten doch irgendwan mal gemeinsam die DH1 runter, oder?



Ja sicher Tick. Ich bin jetzt erst mal in Urlaub. Deshalb bin ich am Sonntag auch schön vernünftig geblieben. Hab in letzter Zeit zu viele gebrochene Knochen gesehen. Aber für den einen oder anderen Sprung hat es ja doch noch gereicht. 
Lass mal Deine Sau reparieren. Dann werden wir mal ne ordentliche DH1 Runde drehen. Es ist dann auch nicht nötig, dass Du dich direkt neben dem Starthaus auf den Boden legst  .
Du hast ja dann auch noch Rennerfahrung .

Also wir sehen uns  spätestens zur DM in WB.

Aloha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (12. September 2006)

Aloha 699 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja sicher Tick. Ich bin jetzt erst mal in Urlaub. Deshalb bin ich am Sonntag auch schön vernünftig geblieben. Hab in letzter Zeit zu viele gebrochene Knochen gesehen. Aber für den einen oder anderen Sprung hat es ja doch noch gereicht.
> Lass mal Deine Sau reparieren. Dann werden wir mal ne ordentliche DH1 Runde drehen. Es ist dann auch nicht nötig, dass Du dich direkt neben dem Starthaus auf den Boden legst  .
> Du hast ja dann auch noch Rennerfahrung .
> 
> ...


dann wünsch ich dir erstmal noch schönen Urlaub!  
Wie lang hast du denn, wenn du erst nach der DM wieder kommst?

Meine Sau brauch ich dafür aber nicht, das lief so genial am Sonntag, dafür das ich HT gefahren bin...  Aber mit der Sau halt ich ein paar Abfahrten mehr durch. Ich hab gestern so berstigen Muskelkater gehabt...  

Das mit dem hinlegen neben der Startrampe war doch wohl perfektes Falltraining. So gut abgerollt habe ich mich schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## der-tick.de (14. September 2006)

Bin nur Samstag, nicht Sonntag in Wildbad.


----------



## Bremsman (15. September 2006)

hallo leute wer interesse hat bin am sonntag morgen in 
Wildbad  !!1noch mal ne runde drehen bissele dem abfahrtssport fröhnen !! 
danach bin ich für zwei wochen!! im urlaub !!! 
in der sonne am strand rumlümmeln 
bin aber rechzeitig wieder zurück!!!!
also wünsche euch noch ne schöne zeit !!!!
gruß Bremsman


----------



## der-tick.de (21. September 2006)

Samstag ist wieder Wildbad angesagt!

Aloha, Kenny, Loci? Wer will mit? Platz hab ich noch im Auto!


----------



## Bremsman (30. September 2006)

hallo leute !!1 bin wieder da !!!!
wer interesse hat gehe morgen nachmittag nach wildbad wer interesse ?????
haut rein zähle auf euch 
gruß Bremsman


----------



## der-tick.de (30. September 2006)

geht leider nicht, war heute da... 
Meine Finger schmerzen bestialisch! Bin gerade mal einmal die DH runter. Würde mich interessieren wie du die änderungen findest. Ich find mache Sachen ganz schön panne. 

Die 888er ist an meinem Hardtail nix gewesen... Zu schlechte geo...


----------



## Bremsman (2. Oktober 2006)

hallo Tick !!!
doch war eigentlich ganz zufrieden!!ist gut gelaufen aber es wird schon ausgefahrener die strecke war zwar gut prepariert worden aber ich denke die 
wird ganz schön heftig bis sonntag!!! 
die änderungen finde ich nicht so der hit!!manche sind nicht schlecht 
aber im mittelteil wo mAN rechts an dem anlieger vorbei fährt um dan an
ein steinsprung kommt noch vor dem steinsprung!!!!wird meiner meinung nach die sturzstelle nummer eins (was für die zuschauer)
die anfahrt auf den kleineren (der erste von den beiden )drop finde ich total 
bescheuert jetzt fährt man mit vollgas über den drop....naja das wird ein platz für die sanitäter  aber jetzt was positives!!!)den neuen großen drop finde ich super!!!viel bessere landung und danach noch ne spitzkere.....net ganz kann man aber ganz schön floig fahren !!! achso die neuen doubles oben sind ja mal der ober witz....will wissen ob sie das noch hinbekommen bis sonntag!!!!!!!bis jetzt haben alle drüber geflucht!!!!! aber sonnst ziemlich schnellgeworden die strecke
macht veinen heiden spass freue mich auf samstag und sonntag !!!!! 
alaso schöne grüße BREMSMAN


----------



## der-tick.de (2. Oktober 2006)

Hi Bremsman,
die Mehrheit flucht über die Änderungen. Sie wiedersprechen auch allem was die vorher gesagt haben. Aber was solls. Bis auf die Doubles am Anfang ist das alles OK für mich. 
Wollen wir am Dienstag noch gemeinsam trainieren gehen?


----------



## Bremsman (2. Oktober 2006)

sorry tick !! brauche kein training mehr !!! 
habe meine linie...die muß ich jetzt nur noch durchziehen am sa und so !!! 
werde morgen mein fahrrad richten und es " schonen " !!!!!!!!!! 
gehe vielleicht morgen noch mal zum zuschauen nach wildbad!!!
weis es aber noch nicht 
gruß und viel spass morgen!!!
Bremsman


----------



## dave (9. Oktober 2006)

Bremsman schrieb:


> habe meine linie...die muß ich jetzt nur noch durchziehen am sa und so !!!



das hat ja bravorös geklappt, oder? wärst ja beinahe noch unter die vier-minuten-marke gefahren! respekt ... 

nur ich selber hab' dummerweise beim fotographieren versagt (die restlichen fotos gibt's hier):






und wie lief's bei dir claus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (9. Oktober 2006)

@bremsman
gratuliere !! beinahe unter die 4 minuten  find ich klasse. 

nächstes jahr kommt die eine lächerliche sekunde  weg, klaro

@tick
ebenfalls gratulation.   ohne wildsau ? 
ich hätt  wahrscheinlich die 15 min-marke geknackt :


----------



## der-tick.de (9. Oktober 2006)

dave schrieb:


> das hat ja bravorös geklappt, oder? wärst ja beinahe noch unter die vier-minuten-marke gefahren! respekt ...
> 
> nur ich selber hab' dummerweise beim fotographieren versagt (die restlichen fotos gibt's hier):
> 
> ...


Wer ist Claus????  
Also ich hab mein Ziel um zwei Plätze vergeigt. Bin auf dem dritten Platz von hinten gefahren (Elite Herren, Fully). In der Hardtailklasse wäre ich garantiert unter die Top 10 gekommen, allerdings war mir die Strecke zu dem Zeitpunkt zu schlecht, so dass ich zum Start nicht angetreten bin.  
Aber mit 6:18 kann ich mich eh schon rühmen langsam zu sein.  
Nächstes Jahr gehts unter 5 Minuten.  

Was mich absolut aus dem Konzept gebracht hat (und das jedes mal) war, wenn einer meinen Namen gerufen hatte. Reflexmäßig hab ich mich rum gedreht und schwups Fahrfehler....  
Außerdem hätte ich schon mal früher ausprobieren sollen in einem durch zu fahren...  

Mir hing nach dem Rennlauf die Lunge bis sonst wo hin... Ich glaub ich muß Sonntag wieder hin und mit Stoppuhr meine Zeit mit dem HT unter normalen Bedingungen messen.


----------



## black soul (10. Oktober 2006)

> wenn einer meinen Namen gerufen hatte. Reflexmäßig hab ich mich rum gedreht und schwups Fahrfehler....




POSER


----------



## Bremsman (11. Oktober 2006)

he Dave danke für das bild !!ist doch gut geworden !! 
ich bin zufrieden!!!!! danke black soul wo warst du ???
habe euch vermisst!!!habe am montag deinen sohn im vogel getroffen!!!!
melde dich mal wieder !!!
bis dann Bremsman


----------



## der-tick.de (11. Oktober 2006)

Hab mich gerade für Sonntag in Wildbad verabredet... Wer will noch mit kommen, ich hab auch noch Platz im Auto.


----------



## Kenny Garnet (11. Oktober 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr gehts unter 5 Minuten.


A-ha! Wird dann das Ziel zur Mittelstation verlegt?


der-tick.de schrieb:


> Was mich absolut aus dem Konzept gebracht hat (und das jedes mal) war, wenn einer meinen Namen gerufen hatte. Reflexmäßig hab ich mich rum gedreht und schwups Fahrfehler....


"... und der Boden war viel zu hart. Und die Wildschweine haben irgendwelche Schweinereien zu essen bekommen." (Ja, ist geklaut bei "Asterix bei den olympischen Spielen", aber ich hab trotzdem - schwups - Tränen in den Augen vor Lachen)


der-tick.de schrieb:


> Mir hing nach dem Rennlauf die Lunge bis sonst wo hin... Ich glaub ich muß Sonntag wieder hin und mit Stoppuhr meine Zeit mit dem HT unter normalen Bedingungen messen.


Normale Bedingungen: Etwa ohne die allgegenwärtigen Sprechchöre der Heerscharen von Fans, die beständig deinen Namen skandieren und dich damit völlig aus dem Ruder werfen? 

Mit DEM Unterhaltungstalent sollte dir eine steile Karriere bei einem Privat-Fernsehsender beschieden sein!


----------



## der-tick.de (12. Oktober 2006)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:


> A-ha! Wird dann das Ziel zur Mittelstation verlegt?
> 
> "... und der Boden war viel zu hart. Und die Wildschweine haben irgendwelche Schweinereien zu essen bekommen." (Ja, ist geklaut bei "Asterix bei den olympischen Spielen", aber ich hab trotzdem - schwups - Tränen in den Augen vor Lachen)
> 
> ...


Schaust du nicht regelmäßig meine Show?  

Also für mich war die Strecke ungewöhnlich rutschig. Und ich kam halt mit so einigem nicht klar. Aber ich hab nicht gesagt das andere schuld wären. Den Scheiß hab ich zusammen gefahren, ich weiß das ich es besser kann.


----------



## LocoFanatic (16. Oktober 2006)

könnt ihr nicht mal bitte ALLE mal so tun, als ob ihr miteinander klar kommen würdet ?!? Wo bin ich hier eigentlich... so eine Kinderkacke.

@ WB... ich war da, weiß eh alles und wer mir nicht Recht gibt, hat falsch. Basta.


----------



## der-tick.de (16. Oktober 2006)

Kenny und ich kommen eigentlich super miteinander klar! 
Bloß hier im Forum meint Kenny meine geistigen Ergüße immer nieder machen zu müssen.   

Ansonsten laß ich noch weiter meinen Frust aus: Kenny passt als Tourguide zu wenig auf den Zusammenhalt der Gruppe auf. So mehr Kritik fällt mir allerdings wirklich nicht zu ihm ein!  
Andersherum dürfte Hauptkritikpunkt sein, dass ich ein Dummbabler bin.  
Zumindest so die landläufige Meinung, weil die meisten einfach nicht nur lesen, sondern noch was hineininterpretieren. Das ist halt immer das böse...  

@Loci: Und ansonsten bist du mal ganz ruhig, du hast auf meiner Seite zu stehen, du hast immerhin Schulden bei mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kenny Garnet (19. Oktober 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Kenny und ich kommen eigentlich super miteinander klar!
> Bloß hier im Forum meint Kenny meine geistigen Ergüße immer nieder machen zu müssen.


Stimmt. Die Claims sind abgesteckt. Er stellt sich entsprechend an. Und ich verpass ihm eine Zigarre. Eingespieltes Team.


der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ansonsten laß ich noch weiter meinen Frust aus: Kenny passt als Tourguide zu wenig auf den Zusammenhalt der Gruppe auf. So mehr Kritik fällt mir allerdings wirklich nicht zu ihm ein!


Stimmt auch. Wenn du wie üblich hinten rausfällst, hab ich prinzipiell wenig Erbarmen mit dir. Da bleib ich lieber bei der Gruppe. Und wenn du vorne rausfällst, noch hab ich noch viel weniger Erbarmen mit dir. Kannst du dich erinnern, als wir den Kandel runter sind, auf diesem genialen Trail? Da mussten wir mal kurz auf einer Forstautobahn 200 m überbrücken und just da hast du, als wir auf den Trail wieder hätten scharf abbiegen müssen, deine Chance witternd unbedingt im Forstautobahngeschwindigkeitsrausch am Traileingang und mir vorbeirasen müssen. Und dann hab ich, um die Gruppe wieder zusammenzubringen, immerhin gewartet, bis du's vielleicht merkst, warum dir keiner mehr im Windschatten klebt. Wenn dich unser Rufen doch wenigstens zu einem - schwups - Fahrfehler verleitet und gebremst hätte. Dass du da schon in Denzlingen unten warst und ich dir die Ohren durchs Telefon gezerrt und dir einen spontanen K3er wieder hoch zu deiner Gruppe verschrieben hab, war dir hoffentlich eine Lehre. Mann, das war eine Bergankunft für dich. Was haben wir dich ausgiebig gefeiert, den Speed-King, als du wieder bei uns warst? Denkt dir heute noch, hoffe ich.


der-tick.de schrieb:


> Andersherum dürfte Hauptkritikpunkt sein, dass ich ein Dummbabler bin.


Stimmt noch viel mehr: Sehr wesentlich, der Kritikpunkt. 


der-tick.de schrieb:


> Zumindest so die landläufige Meinung, weil die meisten einfach nicht nur lesen, sondern noch was hineininterpretieren. Das ist halt immer das böse...


Nein, Tick, du möchtest dir bitte abschminken, dass jemand deine "Ergüsse" (diesmal wirklich mit 2s) und dein Perma-Spammen hier kritiklos hinnimmt.


----------



## der-tick.de (19. Oktober 2006)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:


> Stimmt. Die Claims sind abgesteckt. Er stellt sich entsprechend an. Und ich verpass ihm eine Zigarre. Eingespieltes Team.
> 
> Stimmt auch. Wenn du wie üblich hinten rausfällst, hab ich prinzipiell wenig Erbarmen mit dir. Da bleib ich lieber bei der Gruppe. Und wenn du vorne rausfällst, noch hab ich noch viel weniger Erbarmen mit dir. Kannst du dich erinnern, als wir den Kandel runter sind, auf diesem genialen Trail? Da mussten wir mal kurz auf einer Forstautobahn 200 m überbrücken und just da hast du, als wir auf den Trail wieder hätten scharf abbiegen müssen, deine Chance witternd unbedingt im Forstautobahngeschwindigkeitsrausch am Traileingang und mir vorbeirasen müssen. Und dann hab ich, um die Gruppe wieder zusammenzubringen, immerhin gewartet, bis du's vielleicht merkst, warum dir keiner mehr im Windschatten klebt. Wenn dich unser Rufen doch wenigstens zu einem - schwups - Fahrfehler verleitet und gebremst hätte. Dass du da schon in Denzlingen unten warst und ich dir die Ohren durchs Telefon gezerrt und dir einen spontanen K3er wieder hoch zu deiner Gruppe verschrieben hab, war dir hoffentlich eine Lehre. Mann, das war eine Bergankunft für dich. Was haben wir dich ausgiebig gefeiert, den Speed-King, als du wieder bei uns warst? Denkt dir heute noch, hoffe ich.
> 
> ...


Perfekte Vorlage und Tor!  

@Tourguiden und Gruppenzusammenhalt: Da gabs genug Touren wo ich nicht alleine war und nicht mehr gewußt hab wo es lang geht, weil ein Kenny vorne weg war! Wenns nur um mich ginge, würde ich deine Kritik ja hinnehmen. 
Aber das ist wirklich auch die einzige Kritik die mir einfällt. Ansonsten bist du ein klasse Kerl!


----------



## Don Stefano (20. Oktober 2006)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:


> Nein, Tick, du möchtest dir bitte abschminken, dass jemand deine "Ergüsse" (diesmal wirklich mit 2s) und dein Perma-Spammen hier kritiklos hinnimmt.


 Huups jetzt habe ich doch tatsächlich beim ersten schnellen Drüberlesen bei diesem Wort mit dem Bindestrich das S am vorderen Teil-Wort gelesen. Passt ja auch gut zu den Ergüssen.


----------



## black soul (20. Oktober 2006)

Bremsman schrieb:


> he Dave danke für das bild !!ist doch gut geworden !!
> ich bin zufrieden!!!!! danke black soul wo warst du ???
> habe euch vermisst!!!habe am montag deinen sohn im vogel getroffen!!!!
> melde dich mal wieder !!!
> bis dann Bremsman




hi bremsman
ich soll mich ja mal melden, bitte schön. und mit  ein paar fotos  von dir in BW.
vielleicht lass ich mir eines vergrössern so 50x75 und häng mirs über bett. 
kuckst du hier:
http://www.sk-net-media.de/photo-wo...imgnr=d2006-20-0136&min=0&imgcount=0&query=34
oder gib deine startnummer ein und tatataaaaa ......nur noch tobse

   

viell. kennst du die auch schon, egal ich find sie klasse
gruss BS

edit: vom claus gibts leider keine bilder


----------



## LocoFanatic (20. Oktober 2006)

suchst du richtige Startnummer, findest du auch andere...
http://www.sk-net-media.de/photo-wo...imgnr=d2006-20-0086&min=0&imgcount=0&query=52


----------



## der-tick.de (20. Oktober 2006)

LocoFanatic schrieb:


> suchst du richtige Startnummer, findest du auch andere...
> http://www.sk-net-media.de/photo-wo...imgnr=d2006-20-0086&min=0&imgcount=0&query=52



Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (22. Oktober 2006)

@loco
hmm, seltsam, als ich gesucht hab hiess es "die nummer hat keine bilder"

egal, dann haben wir auch den claus im www.


----------



## LocoFanatic (23. Oktober 2006)

okay... passt schon.

Ich suche mehr oder weniger heimlich nach nem 24"x2.3 profiliertem Reifen... sollte ausgesprochen geländefähig sein, Gewicht zweitrangig...
war nämlich jetzt in WB und auch Richtung Ettlingen raus im Wald... und da wäre etwas mehr Halt als mit meinen jetztigen Gummies dem subjektiven Sicherheitsgefühl durchaus zuträglich... bitte einfach PM oder ICQ oder sonstwie an mich...weil dann ist auch das Topic erfüllt... nächster Sommer... oder halt der Sommer, der gerade draußen ist herrscht ^^

@ Kenny (I di ?!?!) : hattest du nicht noch einen???


----------



## Kenny Garnet (26. Oktober 2006)

Ja, einen. Und der liegt im Schuppen. Wie ich schon sagte...


----------



## Kenny Garnet (26. Oktober 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Huups jetzt habe ich doch tatsächlich beim ersten schnellen Drüberlesen bei diesem Wort mit dem Bindestrich das S am vorderen Teil-Wort gelesen. Passt ja auch gut zu den Ergüssen.



Ja, ganz harmonisch passt das. Der Tick hat im Übrigen auch eine sehr harmonieorientierte Natur. Er kommt gern und erzählt was von der Härte seines Abfahrerlebens. Spätestens das sorgt dann für Harmonie unter den Umstehenden.  

Unter der Annahme, die Summe aller "S" sei konstant, was - Don Stefano - ist dann unter "pammen" zu verstehen?


----------



## der-tick.de (26. Oktober 2006)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:


> Ja, ganz harmonisch passt das. Der Tick hat im Übrigen auch eine sehr harmonieorientierte Natur. Er kommt gern und erzählt was von der Härte seines Abfahrerlebens. Spätestens das sorgt dann für Harmonie unter den Umstehenden.


Ich dachte, dass sorgt nur für allgemeine Erheiterung?!  
(Sicher auch häufig genug darauf angelegt)


----------



## Kenny Garnet (27. Oktober 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich dachte, dass sorgt nur für allgemeine Erheiterung?!
> (Sicher auch häufig genug darauf angelegt)


Ausgelassene Heiterkeit allenthalben führt in diesen Fällen zu einer Art Harmonie.  Da ist man sich zumeist recht gut einig, was die Qualität des Dargebotenen angeht.

Ich wollte aber noch auf was anderes hinweisen: 
Morgen (24.10.) bietet der Ulli eine Tour in der Pfalz an. Singletrails bis zum Abwinken in der Ecke Edenkoben, Kalmit, Hohe Loog, Lambrecht. Das sollte nicht ganz vergessen werden...


----------



## Ulli1169 (29. Oktober 2006)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:


> Ich wollte aber noch auf was anderes hinweisen:
> Morgen (24.10.) bietet der Ulli eine Tour in der Pfalz an. Singletrails bis zum Abwinken in der Ecke Edenkoben, Kalmit, Hohe Loog, Lambrecht. Das sollte nicht ganz vergessen werden...



24.10. ? typo; das war vorgestern, der 28.10. 

in der Tat war die Prognose "Trails bis zum Abwinken" korrekt -
trotz dreier neuer Teilstrecken in der Tour. Das Wetter war auch 
mild und es blieb trocken. Einzig das frisch gefallene Laub hat die Trails teilweise zum Blindflug werden lassen. Da es ständig hoch und runter 
ging war nach ca 3.5h Fahrzeit bei jedem von uns der Akku vollständig entleert.


----------



## LocoFanatic (29. März 2007)

DER SOMMER IST DA !!!

und damit wir schön alle "Hallo" sagen können:
Saison- (und Sommer-) Eröffnung vom MTB Karlsruhe
am 31.3.2007 ab 13.00 Uhr am RMVE


Infos: http://www.mtb-karlsruhe.de/news/2007/03/18/mtb-saisoneroffnung-2007


----------



## der-tick.de (30. März 2007)

Ich freu mich auch schon auf die Saisoneröffnung!


----------



## Ulli1169 (12. April 2007)

MTB Freizeit im Mai !

siehe http://www.mtb-karlsruhe.de/news/2007/04/12/mtb-freizeit-mai-2007-in-st-margen-freiburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blond25 (20. April 2007)

Achtung: die Sterne entsprechen nicht dem Schwierigkeitsgrad der Touren!

(sorry - aber das musste jetzt echt mal gesagt werden)


----------



## Ulli1169 (20. April 2007)

blond25 schrieb:


> Achtung: die Sterne entsprechen nicht dem Schwierigkeitsgrad der Touren!
> 
> (sorry - aber das musste jetzt echt mal gesagt werden)



hm. warum stimmt das ned ? 3 sterne = schwer steht da.
glaube aber vernommen zu haben dass es evtl 2 gruppen
gibt ... naja. zur not am montag am stammtisch nachfragen !

Gruss Ulli


----------



## der-tick.de (21. April 2007)

blond25 schrieb:


> Achtung: die Sterne entsprechen nicht dem Schwierigkeitsgrad der Touren!
> 
> (sorry - aber das musste jetzt echt mal gesagt werden)


Ja manchmal sind die Touren einfacher als angekündigt. Aber es gibt zu wenig 1 und 2 Sterne Touren.


----------



## black soul (21. April 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ja manchmal sind die Touren einfacher als angekündigt. Aber es gibt zu wenig 1 und 2 Sterne Touren.




ich kenn das eher andersrum. 'gemütliche tour, auch für einsteiger geeignet'


----------



## blond25 (21. April 2007)

black soul schrieb:


> ich kenn das eher andersrum. 'gemütliche tour, auch für einsteiger geeignet'   ::



genau das ist es! 1 Stern  = Level 1 = Leicht


Grundkondition 
Grundsportlichkeit 
Wenig Erfahrung im unbefestigten Gelände 
Grundkenntnisse in Fahr-, Brems- und Schalttechnik beim Mountainbiken auf befestigtem Untergrund 

Und was war das bitte letzte Woche ??

Ich denke, das beantwortet so mache Fragen ("Huch, warum fahren denn so wenig Frauen mit? Wo sind die denn alle hin?")

Aber vielleicht muss man die Fragen auch mal anders stellen:
was heißt "wenig Erfahrung in unbefestigtem Gelände" ?


----------



## semeltheone (21. April 2007)

Habe euch am Sonntag beim Mahlbergturm gesehen(Falls ihr das gewesen seid).

Als ich dann wieder runtergefahren bin und ein paar Wanderer nach dem Weg zum Bernstein gefragt habe, haben die gelästert   : "Do unne steht a Mädle des sich net nunner draud. Morge stehts wider in da Zeitung Fahrradfahrer gschdürzt... Die sin aus Karlsruh "

Da haben die Gamsbärte wieder vom Leder gelassen.  
Naja nichts für ungut ist mir nur aufgefallen...


----------



## eL (21. April 2007)

tja deshalb fahren die chicas doch lieber RRRrrrrrrnrad


----------



## blond25 (22. April 2007)

semeltheone schrieb:


> "Do unne steht a Mädle des sich net nunner draud. Morge stehts wider in da Zeitung Fahrradfahrer gschdürzt... Die sin aus Karlsruh "



eben! Das ist auch ein Grund, warum ich finde, man sollte sich doch bitte an das ausgeschriebene Level der Tour halten. Wir wissen doch alle, was wir können/uns zutrauen - und können uns dementsprechend auch die Touren aussuchen. (falls es da überhaupt ein Angebot vom Verein gibt).
Wer dann meint, er muss als Anfänger bei einer super schweren Tour mitfahren, der ist dann ja echt selber schuld.


----------



## der-tick.de (23. April 2007)

Ist da vielleicht die normale Tour mit dem Ladies Ride durcheinander gekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blond25 (23. April 2007)

es gab nur den LadiesRide an dem Sonntag.... 
alle anderen waren doch mit dir in der Pfalz... 
(nein, es stört mich nicht, wenn Jungs mitfahren!!! Nicht falsch verstehen! Mich stört nur, das man sich nicht an das Level hält!!! Dies ist also KEIN Vorwurf an die Jungs, die dabei waren!!!)


----------



## der-tick.de (23. April 2007)

blond25 schrieb:


> es gab nur den LadiesRide an dem Sonntag....
> alle anderen waren doch mit dir in der Pfalz...
> (nein, es stört mich nicht, wenn Jungs mitfahren!!! Nicht falsch verstehen! Mich stört nur, das man sich nicht an das Level hält!!! Dies ist also KEIN Vorwurf an die Jungs, die dabei waren!!!)


Ja stimmt da waren ein wenig viele... 
Aber ich hatte was läuten hören das es eher so war als ob man den Ladies Ride hat sausen lassen und eine alternative Tour zum Mahlberg gemacht hätte. Was ich gehört habe, klang definitiv nicht nach Level 1! Da kann ich dich nur bestätigen. 
Level 1 fand ich eh schon hart bis zum Mahlberg und zurück. Dann auch noch über Tote-Mann-Stein und sowas ist schon heiß. Womöglich noch den Mahlberg hinten runter, damit man die Tour klar als Fahrtechnisches Level 3-4 abgrenzt. Ausdauerleven war aber sicher nur zwischen 2-3.


----------



## Bremsman (23. April 2007)

*BLOND 25.....Komm heute Abend in den VOGEL.....und klär das mit mir Persönlich...........das was Du da erzählst STIMMT SOO nicht..... 
ich erwarte DICH.....gruß BM*


----------



## der-tick.de (23. April 2007)

Bremsman schrieb:


> *BLOND 25.....Komm heute Abend in den VOGEL.....und klär das mit mir Persönlich...........das was Du da erzählst STIMMT SOO nicht.....
> ich erwarte DICH.....gruß BM*


Deine Punkttaste klemmt.


----------



## blond25 (23. April 2007)

@BM: sorry, keine Zeit (check aber mal Deine PM).
@Tick: Danke für Deine Einschätzung


----------



## blond25 (23. April 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> ... ich hatte was läuten hören das es eher so war als ob man den Ladies Ride hat sausen lassen und eine alternative Tour zum Mahlberg gemacht hätte



hm... wenn ich das gewusst hätte, wäre ich alleine los - aber ich habe leider nichts dergleichen vernommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (23. April 2007)

blond25 schrieb:


> hm... wenn ich das gewusst hätte, wäre ich alleine los - aber ich habe leider nichts dergleichen vernommen!


Also das war am selben Abend nachts um 2 Uhr im Chat, deswegen keine Gewähr auf Richtigkeit. Aber aufgrund des geringen Frauenaufkommens (wohl ja nur du und noch ein Mädel) wurde kurzerhand beschlossen eine alternative Tour zum Mahlberg zu machen (Deswegen auch der größere Männeranteil). So kahm es bei mir an. Aber klären musst du das vor allem mit Tobse.


----------



## blond25 (23. April 2007)

tja - das alte Thema...KOMMUNIKATION !!! 
wie gesagt, MEIN Problem ist es nicht.
Ich habe meine Konsequenzen daraus gezogen....


----------



## der-tick.de (23. April 2007)

blond25 schrieb:


> tja - das alte Thema...KOMMUNIKATION !!!
> wie gesagt, MEIN Problem ist es nicht.
> Ich habe meine Konsequenzen daraus gezogen....


Ich denke du meinst damit, das du keine Tour mehr besuchen willst? Ich hoffe nicht... Du bist ne Bereicherung für den Club! Hau den Jungs eine runter und gut ist. Ansonsten mach ich demnächst den Ladies Ride.


----------



## Bremsman (23. April 2007)

Blond .....check deine PM
nein...Leute ..die Tour war ausgeschrieben...und genau so sind wir sie gefahren.....es war sehr locker.....
Blond ....zieh deine Konsequenzen.....ist OK  wenn Du meinst das das der richtige Schritt ist.....mach das....
ich werde Dir keine Steine mehr in den Weg legen.....
gruß BM
Tick........mach den Ladies Ride......bin mal gespannt....wie der wahr genommen wird.....


----------



## der-tick.de (23. April 2007)

Bremsman schrieb:


> Blond .....check deine PM
> nein...Leute ..die Tour war ausgeschrieben...und genau so sind wir sie gefahren.....es war sehr locker.....
> Blond ....zieh deine Konsequenzen.....ist OK  wenn Du meinst das das der richtige Schritt ist.....mach das....
> ich werde Dir keine Steine mehr in den Weg legen.....
> ...


Ich auch, nachdem meine letzte Sache als Harakiri-Unternehmen beschrieben wurde.


----------



## eL (23. April 2007)

he blondi
lern fahren in der pfalz und hör auf zu weinen das die bösen buben mit dir die bösen bösen wege gefahren sind


----------



## blond25 (23. April 2007)

schatzi, ich weine gar nicht... das weißt Du doch !!!
und die bösen Buben lasse ich böse Buben spielen so lange sie wollen... so sind sie halt...

CU


----------



## blond25 (23. April 2007)

blond25 schrieb:


> schatzi, ich weine gar nicht... das weißt Du doch !!!
> und die bösen Buben lasse ich böse Buben spielen so lange sie wollen... so sind sie halt...
> 
> CU



@tick.... ich habe nur positives Feedback gehört von deinem Workshop??
lass dir den Spass nicht verderben....


----------



## der-tick.de (23. April 2007)

blond25 schrieb:


> @tick.... ich habe nur positives Feedback gehört von deinem Workshop??
> lass dir den Spass nicht verderben....


Danke!

Aber da gabs schon im Vorfeld böses Blut und dann halt anschließend eine verherende Kritik, die allerdings auch nicht ganz zurückzuweisen war.


----------



## Aloha 699 (24. April 2007)

Was ist denn das für eine Zankerei hier! 
Leider habe ich mal wieder nicht mitbekommen, dass gestern Stammtisch war. Ist das nicht immer ein anderer Montag? Also Tatsache ist ja, das die Touren, sowohl für die Mädels als auch für die Buben, zu hart geworden sind. Wir sind halt nicht alle Rennfahrer. Nur müssen wir uns halt auch an die eigene Nase fassen. Jeder kann eine Tour als Tourguide anbieten. Ich würde das auch gerne mal machen. Das gilt auch für dich, Tick. Aber wir haben hier den MTB-Club Karlsruhe und nicht -Pfalz. Sicher gibt es bei euch schönere Trails, aber nicht jeder möchte Sonntags erst mal ne Stunde mit dem Auto fahren. Und einen Freeride-Workshop hätte man auch hier durchführen können.

Es fehlen die schönen ausgewogenen Albtal-Touren, die von den Ortskundigen "Altguides" geführt werden müssen. Und das ganze auch in angemessenem Tempo. Und das "Schmankerl" sind die Pfalztouren. Nicht umgekehrt. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung. 

Ich vermisse jedenfalls die Tage mit Kenny und Bremsman etc., die eigentlich immer dafür gesorgt haben, dass für jeden was dabei ist.
Vielleicht kommen dann auch wieder ein paar neue Gesichter dazu, und die Mädels fahren auch mal wieder bei den Jungs mit.

Aloha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulli1169 (24. April 2007)

Aloha 699 schrieb:


> ...
> Leider habe ich mal wieder nicht mitbekommen, dass gestern Stammtisch war. Ist das nicht immer ein anderer Montag? Also Tatsache ist ja, das die Touren, sowohl für die Mädels als auch für die Buben, zu hart geworden sind. ....
> Es fehlen die schönen ausgewogenen Albtal-Touren, die von den Ortskundigen "Altguides" geführt werden müssen. Und das ganze auch in angemessenem Tempo. Und das "Schmankerl" sind die Pfalztouren. Nicht umgekehrt. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung.
> 
> ...



hi aloha, jetzt muss ich doch mal was sagen. also der stammtisch
war ausserplanmässig, dazu ging vor ein paar tagen eine email
über den mailverteiler. 

und zur tour am sonntag und das tempo: das war definitiv langsamstes
und gemütlichstes tempo. war ja auch so ausgeschrieben. bremsman 
hat sich immer wieder erkundigt bei den leuten obs ok ist - 
die gruppe ist immer zusammengeblieben, und ab mahlberg wurden 
halt verschiedene routen zurück genommen, bzw manche (ua 
eine gruppe mit kenny, einer lady usw.) sind noch über den eichelberg 
zurück gefahren - die wollten halt verlängern. 

also aloha, hast genau so eine tour verpasst, wie du beschrieben hast.

beim mahlberg sind wir hinten diesen trail runter und dann den saumweg
flach zurück. gab bisschen stress mit einem wanderer, der hat die kordula
zusammengeschissen und zu mir kam er auch. habs aber einfach ignoriert
und gar nix gesagt, war mir zu blöd. immerhin standen wir ja zwischen
den trailabschnitten auf dem grossen weg rum, um die ganzen wanderer
vorbeizulassen die den weg  hochkamen. die haben sich dann übrigens
um uns geschart und wollten unbedingt sehen wie wir da runterfahren.
bremsman hats dann bissl im wheely gemacht was dann mit "jesses gott" 
chören begleitet wurde. 

naja, und selbst wenn die tour als level 1 ausgeschrieben war und dieser trail
dabei war.... wo ist das problem ? ich fahr ja auch nicht alles, und schieb
dann runter wenn ich z.b. mim nachbarn unterwegs bin. wenn so sachen gar nicht dabei sind, kann mans auch nicht lernen ! wenn man so trails ned
 fahren will brauch man genaugenommen auch kein fully, ein trekkingrad würde dann auch reichen. 

bis denn, gruss ulli


----------



## der-tick.de (24. April 2007)

Aloha 699 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Zankerei hier!
> Leider habe ich mal wieder nicht mitbekommen, dass gestern Stammtisch war. Ist das nicht immer ein anderer Montag? Also Tatsache ist ja, das die Touren, sowohl für die Mädels als auch für die Buben, zu hart geworden sind. Wir sind halt nicht alle Rennfahrer. Nur müssen wir uns halt auch an die eigene Nase fassen. Jeder kann eine Tour als Tourguide anbieten. Ich würde das auch gerne mal machen. Das gilt auch für dich, Tick. Aber wir haben hier den MTB-Club Karlsruhe und nicht -Pfalz. Sicher gibt es bei euch schönere Trails, aber nicht jeder möchte Sonntags erst mal ne Stunde mit dem Auto fahren. Und einen Freeride-Workshop hätte man auch hier durchführen können.
> 
> Es fehlen die schönen ausgewogenen Albtal-Touren, die von den Ortskundigen "Altguides" geführt werden müssen. Und das ganze auch in angemessenem Tempo. Und das "Schmankerl" sind die Pfalztouren. Nicht umgekehrt. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung.
> ...


Also erstmal... Neee, wir benennen uns jetzt um in MTB Club Karlsruher Pfalzfahrer.  
Da hast du mal ein wenig recht. Ständig gehts mit dem Auto weg. Das treibt natürlich auch die Zeiten rauf, die das Biken verschlingt. 

Das der Freerideworkshop auch rechtsreinisch hätte statt finden können, will ich teilweise verneinen. Da waren ein paar Übungen dabei, sowas gibts einfach nicht in der nähe von Karlsruhe nicht. Aber ich denke schon drüber nach...  

Also nächste Tour werde ich auf jeden Fall eine Enduro Tour anbieten:
Wattkopf - Strommasten - Wattkopf - Singletrails über den Kopf - Sirs-Club / Krasser Serpentinenabfahrt - Totemannstein - Pirot - optional noch 7 Hügel. 
Ausdauer und Zeitlich sicher im unteren Segment, Fahrtechnisch im Mittleren.  
Wann die kommt muss ich noch mit Kermit absprechen. 

Gemütliche Albtaltouren kommen mir spontan wenig Sachen in den Kopf. Aber so eine Ladies-Ride runde zu den Rabenklippen (Bad Herrenalb) und optional noch Totemannstein wäre auch was.  

Der Stammtisch trifft für mich immer aufs THW. Kannst dir ja vorstellen wer gewinnt.  

@Ulli: Früher gehörte so eine Anfahrt hinten den Mahlberg runter einfach dazu, da war aber kein Level angegeben. Wenn man jetzt sagt, das wird eine Level 1 Tour dann sollte man das auch locker gestalten und sich gerade vor solche Abfahrten mit der Gruppe absprechen. Zu meinen Zeiten gehörte Mahlberg eher ins mittlere Segment (2-3).


----------



## Aloha 699 (24. April 2007)

Ulli1169 schrieb:


> hi aloha, jetzt muss ich doch mal was sagen. also der stammtisch
> war ausserplanmässig, dazu ging vor ein paar tagen eine email
> über den mailverteiler.
> 
> ...



Hi Ulli,

ich weis, dass das genau eine dieser Touren war. Ich habe vorher schon Kenny getroffen und mich geärgert, dass ich da genau keine Zeit hatte. Aber diese Touren meine ich auch gar nicht. 

Dass immer jemand dabei ist, der eine Abfahrt nicht fahren möchte, oder dem ein Berg zu steil ist, ist völlig klar. Dann wird halt gewartet. Man kann es nicht allen recht machen. Und eine kleine Herausforderung muss schon sein. Ausserdem weis jeder, wenn BM dabei ist, dann wird Rücksicht genommen.

Aber mir sind die angebotenen Touren teilweise zu hart, und ich habe keine Möglichkeit auszuweichen, da es keine Alternativen gibt. Und ich denke es geht nicht nur mir so. Früher bin ich fast jeden Mittwoch mitgefahren. Jetzt brauche ich das gar nicht mehr versuchen, es sei denn, ich will danach tot vom Rad fallen (Übertreibung ).

Trotzdem würde ich mich mal wieder auf eine gemeinsame Runde freuen.

Aloha

PS: Beachtet bitte den Thread zum Thema Gift


----------



## TeamJung (24. April 2007)

@trick Die "Enduro-Tour" würde mich als eifriger Froumsmitleser auch mal reizen, falls man als ausenstehender des MTB-Karlsruhe mitfahren darf..... Bin aber erst in 2-3 Wochen wieder einsatzbereit :-(


----------



## der-tick.de (24. April 2007)

TeamJung schrieb:


> @trick Die "Enduro-Tour" würde mich als eifriger Froumsmitleser auch mal reizen, falls man als ausenstehender des MTB-Karlsruhe mitfahren darf..... Bin aber erst in 2-3 Wochen wieder einsatzbereit :-(


Also Mitfahren darfst du als Nichtclubber ein paar mal. Wenn du aber regelmäßig mit fährst wäre dein Beitritt schon wünschenswert, damit du das Angebot unterstützt.
Ich muss mal sehen eventuell letztes Mai-Wochenende. Aber das muss ich mit Kermit klären.


----------



## blond25 (24. April 2007)

Oh je... 
also: ich denke, da haben mich einige ziemlich falsch verstanden und auch einiges sehr persönlich genommen. Es ging mir NIE um das Tempo der Tour am Sonntag!
Ich hätte einfach nur erwartet, das mir jemand sagt, Achtung, da kommt jetzt ein etwas schwieriges Stück. Ich bin dann ja auch immer schön hier BM hergefahren, gar kein Thema... als es mir zu steil wurde, bin ich abgestiegen (auch damit habe ich kein Problem - das wisst ihr ja wohl!)
Nur - wenn ich dann frage, ob es noch lang so weiter geht und ich dann ein "JA" als Antwort bekomme.... und dann noch an einem Punkt bin (nämlich unterhalb des Mahlberges) wo ich mich auskenne, dann kann doch keiner ernsthaft erwartet, dass ich den gesamten Trail bis Michelbach (?) runterschiebe, wenn ich eine andere Strecke runterFAHREN kann ?

Und nochmal, ich habe *keinen* persönlich angegriffen (auch Dich nicht, BM) und finde es sehr sehr schade, wie das hier alles ablaufen muss (und auch, welche Beschimpfungen ich mir anhören muss(te)

Auch andere weibliche Teilnehmer waren meiner Meinung. "Die Abfahrt war ganz schön heftig, ich kannte sie nicht, war da noch nie, hab BM gesagt, dass da kein Mädel runter wär vom Ladies Ride... " (sorry für das Zitat)

Ich habe hier lediglich laut (war das der Fehler? Aber hört es denn sonst überhaupt einer?) Kritik geäußert und versucht, einige offenen Fragen des Vereins (wo sind die Mitglieder, wo sind die Mädels) zu beantworten.
Die Reaktion darauf und die persönlichen Angriffe, die ich gestern erleben musste, zeigen mir jedoch, dass diese Kritik nicht erwünscht ist  

Da sucht der Verein Tourguides, die Touren anbieten.... ist es ein Wunder, dass sich kaum einer meldet? Tick wird zur Sau gemacht (warum - das habe ich nämlich immer noch nicht verstanden?), die Mädels fahren nicht mehr, weil sie sich nicht mehr trauen, die Anforderungen sind einfach zu hoch....
Mensch, wacht doch mal auf! Warum haben wir letztes Jahr so viel auf die Beine gestellt? Die super Resonanz von der Radmesse, das Saisonopening? Und warum hat es dieses Jahr nicht geklappt? Doch nicht nur wegen dem Wetter !!!! 

Fahrt ihr zum Spass oder zum Training? Ich denke, das ist der erste Punkt, der klar gestellt werden soll. Was ist das Ziel des Vereins und sehen sich da die Mitglieder (zumindest die wichtigsten) auch wieder? (Was will man erreichen mit solchen Aktionen wie dem Stand auf der Radmesse - und warum hat man dann keine Beitrittserklärungen dabei? Und warum macht man den selben Fehler 2 Wochen später wieder beim Saisonopening? 
Kann sich jeder mit dem Verein und den Zielen identifizieren?
Und ist es den "Entscheidungsträgern" klar, was das gemeinsame Verständnis ist? Wollt ihr Geld verdienen (durch die Techniktraining), wollt ihr trainieren (nur eben nicht alleine?), wollt ihr einfach Spass haben beim fahren? 
Vielleicht sollte das der nächste Inhalt eines Stammtisches sein !

Und wenn es nur um den Spass geht - warum müssen dann solche Sachen wie Radmesse und Opening sein?

Steht da nicht noch ein Helferfest für die Radmesse aus??


----------



## der-tick.de (24. April 2007)

blond25 schrieb:


> Oh je...
> also: ich denke, da haben mich einige ziemlich falsch verstanden und auch einiges sehr persönlich genommen. Es ging mir NIE um das Tempo der Tour am Sonntag!
> Ich hätte einfach nur erwartet, das mir jemand sagt, Achtung, da kommt jetzt ein etwas schwieriges Stück. Ich bin dann ja auch immer schön hier BM hergefahren, gar kein Thema... als es mir zu steil wurde, bin ich abgestiegen (auch damit habe ich kein Problem - das wisst ihr ja wohl!)
> Nur - wenn ich dann frage, ob es noch lang so weiter geht und ich dann ein "JA" als Antwort bekomme.... und dann noch an einem Punkt bin (nämlich unterhalb des Mahlberges) wo ich mich auskenne, dann kann doch keiner ernsthaft erwartet, dass ich den gesamten Trail bis Michelbach (?) runterschiebe, wenn ich eine andere Strecke runterFAHREN kann ?


Früher wurde da schon getrennt, dann ist eine Gruppe außen herum und die andere den Trail runter. Gerade am Mahlberg habe ich das sehr häufig erlebt.

Wenn ihr aber bis nach Michelbach runter seid, war das auch Konditionell nicht die kürzeste runde, oder?


blond25 schrieb:


> Und nochmal, ich habe *keinen* persönlich angegriffen (auch Dich nicht, BM) und finde es sehr sehr schade, wie das hier alles ablaufen muss (und auch, welche Beschimpfungen ich mir anhören muss(te)
> 
> Auch andere weibliche Teilnehmer waren meiner Meinung. "Die Abfahrt war ganz schön heftig, ich kannte sie nicht, war da noch nie, hab BM gesagt, dass da kein Mädel runter wär vom Ladies Ride... " (sorry für das Zitat)
> 
> ...


Kritik wird immer erstmal als persönlicher Angriff gewertet und komplett verteidigt. Das solltest du schon aus dem normalen Leben kennen.  
Aber deine Kritik wird ja erhört, auch wenn hier Leute meckern (was in der Natur des Badensers liegt, der meint das nicht böse), so sucht Kermit gerade einen Guide für eine 1 Sterne Tour.  


blond25 schrieb:


> Da sucht der Verein Tourguides, die Touren anbieten.... ist es ein Wunder, dass sich kaum einer meldet? Tick wird zur Sau gemacht (warum - das habe ich nämlich immer noch nicht verstanden?), die Mädels fahren nicht mehr, weil sie sich nicht mehr trauen, die Anforderungen sind einfach zu hoch....
> Mensch, wacht doch mal auf! Warum haben wir letztes Jahr so viel auf die Beine gestellt? Die super Resonanz von der Radmesse, das Saisonopening? Und warum hat es dieses Jahr nicht geklappt? Doch nicht nur wegen dem Wetter !!!!
> 
> Fahrt ihr zum Spass oder zum Training? Ich denke, das ist der erste Punkt, der klar gestellt werden soll. Was ist das Ziel des Vereins und sehen sich da die Mitglieder (zumindest die wichtigsten) auch wieder? (Was will man erreichen mit solchen Aktionen wie dem Stand auf der Radmesse - und warum hat man dann keine Beitrittserklärungen dabei? Und warum macht man den selben Fehler 2 Wochen später wieder beim Saisonopening?
> ...


Spaß oder Training... Ich denke bei allen ist es zum größten Teil Spaß. Aber für den einen ist halt Spaß in Wildbad den Berg runter zu heitzen und für den anderen ist es Spaß mit einem 20er Schnitt durch den Wald zu rasen und das bei einer 100km Tour. Für wieder andere ist es eben Spaß eine gemütliche Sonntagstour zu fahren, bei der man nicht viele KM macht, viel reden kann und anschließend bei Pirot einkehrt.

Die meisten Guides fahren halt viel und wollen auch bei Ihrer Tour die sie Guiden auf ihre Kosten kommen. Also werden dann nur große Touren angeboten. Das Problem hatten wir schon 2003 wo wir mit dem Monatsprogramm angefangen hatten. Jemanden als Tourguide für einfache Touren zu begeistern ist schwer. Entweder der Tourguide ist Leistungsmäßig so gut, dass er sich das "schneckentempo" nicht geben will, oder er kennt sich nicht gut genug aus, um als Tourguide zu fungieren. Ich weiß noch wie ich damals mit Kenny Nächtelang Top50 Karten ausgetauscht hatte um Touren zusammen zubauen. 

2003 gab es auch noch eine klare Aufteilung für die Sonntage. So war der erste Sonntag im Monat immer eine 1 Sterne Tour. Der zweite eher CC orientiert, der dritte eher Enduroorientiert und der vierte war sehr flexible. Hatte meistens was mit weiter weg zu tun, also Pfalztouren, Südschwarzwaldtouren oder gar Wildbad. 
Wir müssen nicht sowas wieder einführen, aber wir sollten versuchen wieder so ein Mischungsverhältnis hin zu bekommen. 

Ein Manko ist sicher auch das unser Altherr Gottfather of Trailknowledge Kenny nicht mehr so häufig Touren gibt und das sein Wissen nicht einfach auf andere kopierbar ist.


----------



## eL (24. April 2007)

Iss das hier die öffentliche Vorstandssitzung eures vereins? 

wenn ja zieh ich mein beitrittsgesuch das schon 2 jahre läuft zurück. ;-)

Nicht e.V´s wie der ESK und der Biketreff in niefern funktionieren deutlich besser...... haben aber auch nicht son affenscharfes vereinsheim in den sich bestimmt die geilsten pardys abziehen lassen.

eL


----------



## bluesky (24. April 2007)

Kommunikation ist alles ... ich will mich (nicht) einmischen .. als ich vor 4 Wochen den Bruchsaler Jungs ne Northwoodtour geguided habe, haben wir das so gemacht, daß die Trailjunkies die Trails gefahren sind und die CCler den Chickenway ... danach haben sich alle wieder getroffen und lieb gehabt ...

und jetzt bitte weitermachen sonst muss ich doch noch fernsehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (24. April 2007)

Hi Leutle,

ich kann hier ein Alternativangebot unterbreiten. Es sind Touren die wir bis 2005 gefahren sind. 2006 haben wir den MTB-Treff einstellen müssen (wegen zu geringer Beteiligung u.a) Wenn Interesse besteht könnten wir den MTB-Treff wieder aufleben lassen.

MTB Tourenverzeichnis Schwarzwaldverein Wettersbach


----------



## Ulli1169 (24. April 2007)

eL schrieb:


> Iss das hier die öffentliche Vorstandssitzung eures vereins?
> 
> wenn ja zieh ich mein beitrittsgesuch das schon 2 jahre läuft zurück. ;-)
> 
> ...



asoja, gut dass dus erwähnst ... am 1. Mai is am Vereinsheim grillen angesagt.
ist aber noch inoffiziell, wird aber wahrscheinlich stattfinden.


----------



## eL (24. April 2007)

is det ne offizielle einladung zu ner inoffiziellen Maibefeierung?
gibt es davor noch den abstieg von der Malberg nordwand?

is noch ne seilschaft frei??? blondi wie siehts aus ;-)


----------



## blond25 (24. April 2007)

Ist das das versprochene Helferfest für die Helfer auf der Radmesse - Sponsoring also durch den Verein? 
Dann sollte aber ne offizielle Mail an alle Helfer rausgehen - der 1. Mai ist schneller da als man denkt...  

@eL: gerne...


----------



## andi1969 (24. April 2007)

bluesky schrieb:


> Kommunikation ist alles ... ich will mich (nicht) einmischen .. als ich vor 4 Wochen den Bruchsaler Jungs ne Northwoodtour geguided habe, haben wir das so gemacht, daß die Trailjunkies die Trails gefahren sind und die CCler den Chickenway ... danach haben sich alle wieder getroffen und lieb gehabt ...
> 
> und jetzt bitte weitermachen sonst muss ich doch noch fernsehen





Jo und das war ok so ,die Tour war für alle zu bewältigen(auch für Mädels)-- dank bluesky der *spass soll an erster Stelle stehen*


----------



## adrian (24. April 2007)

eL schrieb:


> Iss das hier die öffentliche Vorstandssitzung eures vereins?



Der ist ja gar nicht mit bei. 

Grüße, Adrian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adrian (24. April 2007)

blond25 schrieb:


> Ist das das versprochene Helferfest für die Helfer auf der Radmesse - Sponsoring also durch den Verein?



Nein, ist es nicht. Und das ist auch nicht vergessen. Nur geduld - kommt noch. Der Tag hat nur 24 Stunden .. 

Grüße, Adrian


----------



## eL (24. April 2007)

ok blondi....

wetter passt ja seit wochen super. 
werde dann was von der boulettenrohmasse mitbringen die dann unter aufsicht des erzeugers auf dem e.V.Grill zubereitet werden kann.

ab wann beginnt der aufstieg in die unendlichen höhen des mahlmassives?


----------



## adrian (24. April 2007)

blond25 schrieb:


> Und wenn es nur um den Spass geht - warum müssen dann solche Sachen wie Radmesse und Opening sein?



Ich will hier auch kein Fass aufmachen, stelle aber trotzdem die Gegenfrage: Wieso nicht? So wie es aussieht, haben wir wohl ein unterschiedliches Verständnis vom Wesen eines Vereins. Daran ist ja nichts auszusetzen. Aber ich habe das Gefühl das hier einfach Kritik um der Kritik willen geübt wird.

Grüße, Adrian


----------



## Lore (26. April 2007)

ohmann, fast besser als OCC auf DMAX


----------



## Ulli1169 (26. April 2007)

Lore schrieb:


> ohmann, fast besser als OCC auf DMAX



???
klär mich mal auf pls.

gruss ulli


----------



## Lore (26. April 2007)

DMAX ist dieser "Männer"-TV-Sender. Orange County Choppers ist so eine "Mopped-Mechaniker-Soap", da fliegen regelmässig die Fetzen...und eben auch vor Publikum

- nicht so ernst nehmen


----------



## blond25 (28. April 2007)

Lore schrieb:


> ... da fliegen regelmässig die Fetzen...und eben auch vor Publikum


weißt ja, das ich da drauf stehe ...


----------



## blond25 (2. Mai 2007)

:-o


----------



## der-tick.de (2. Mai 2007)

Duuu... Blond 25, das hast du selber schon gepostet das am 1. Mai grillen ist...  
Ich habs ja sogar hin bekommen da zu sein.  


blond25 schrieb:


> Ist das das versprochene Helferfest für die Helfer auf der Radmesse - Sponsoring also durch den Verein?
> Dann sollte aber ne offizielle Mail an alle Helfer rausgehen - der 1. Mai ist schneller da als man denkt...
> 
> @eL: gerne...


----------



## blond25 (2. Mai 2007)

:-o


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (2. Mai 2007)

?


----------



## Waldgeist (2. Mai 2007)

eL schrieb:


> ?



Sprachlos oder wortlos?


----------



## der-tick.de (2. Mai 2007)

Das war doch eine ganz klare Fragestellung von eL, oder nicht?


----------



## eL (3. Mai 2007)

!


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Mai 2007)

eL schrieb:


> !


----------



## Ulli1169 (3. Mai 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


>



findet denn vor St. Märgen nochmal ein Grillen statt ?
dass niemand unter den Tisch fällt sollte man es dann
diesmal über den Emailverteiler kommunizieren. 
Vielleicht als Level 1 ? die Anfahrt darf nicht unterschätzt werden !
 

( als Sternfahrt sozusagen )


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Mai 2007)

Ulli1169 schrieb:


> findet denn vor St. Märgen nochmal ein Grillen statt ?
> dass niemand unter den Tisch fällt sollte man es dann
> diesmal über den Emailverteiler kommunizieren.
> Vielleicht als Level 1 ? die Anfahrt darf nicht unterschätzt werden !
> ...


Also ich würde die Anfahrt ganz klar auf Level 2 erheben. 50Km sind kein Pappenstiel, auch wenn es "nur" Flachland ist.  

Grundsätzlich bin ich dafür!


----------



## bischoff (9. Mai 2007)

Hi ihr,

geht heute bei dem Wetter was am Treff in Rüppur?

Gruß Julian


----------



## Bremsman (9. Mai 2007)

Bischoff: sorry habe es erst jetz gesehen : (
denke mal das bei regen keiner gefahren ist....sonst wird schon gefahren...

Aloha:He, gehen wir am Samstag nach Bad Wildbad....hätte morz lust drauf 
melde Dich mal bei mir.....nen halben Tag "schredden" gehen.....mein Radel bekommt sonst "entzugserscheinungen"  und das geht halt gar net....  
gruß BM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (9. Mai 2007)

Bremsman schrieb:


> Bischoff: sorry habe es erst jetz gesehen : (
> denke mal das bei regen keiner gefahren ist....sonst wird schon gefahren...
> 
> Aloha:He, gehen wir am Samstag nach Bad Wildbad....hätte morz lust drauf
> ...


Wenn ich mein Bike bis dahin wieder hab, bin ich auch dabei! 
@Aloha: Dann geb ich dir ne Cola aus und wir können mal in Ruhe über Pestizide reden.


----------



## Aloha 699 (10. Mai 2007)

Wildbad wäre schon sehr fein. Warten wir mal des Wetter ab. Ich werde unserem Starthäuslezerstörer   auch noch bescheid geben.


Werde mit Tick noch ein Wörtchen über das Thema Gift sprechen müssen.

Aloha

Sollte es jedoch stürmisch werden, dann muss ich andere Prioritäten setzen. Ich meld mich per SMS


----------



## der-tick.de (11. Mai 2007)

Bin wohl doch nicht dabei! 
Mein großes Flagschiff wird nicht rechtzeitig fertig, mit dem HT hab ich gerade keine Lust.


----------



## Levty (11. Mai 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Mein großes Flagschiff wird nicht rechtzeitig fertig, mit dem HT hab ich gerade keine Lust.


*Weich*ei.


----------



## der-tick.de (11. Mai 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> *Weich*ei.


Das ist doch das was droht, wenn ich mit dem HT nach Wildbad fahre...


----------



## Levty (11. Mai 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Das ist doch das was droht, wenn ich mit dem HT nach Wildbad fahre...


Ich sehe es schon:
Rick fährt den Biker X runter und mit dem Sessellift wieder hoch, und so weiter, das bis der Park schließt 

Aber der DH2 wäre doch eher was fürs HT weil man da eh nicht so schnell fährt...
Bzw: Der DH2 sorgt für Dellen im Rahmen, verbogene Schaltwerke und verkratzte Helme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (11. Mai 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich sehe es schon:
> Rick fährt den Biker X runter und mit dem Sessellift wieder hoch, und so weiter, das bis der Park schließt
> 
> Aber der DH2 wäre doch eher was fürs HT weil man da eh nicht so schnell fährt...
> Bzw: Der DH2 sorgt für Dellen im Rahmen, verbogene Schaltwerke und verkratzte Helme


Also ich habe letzte Saison 3 Monate Hardtailwildbad gehabt und schon mal das ganze Jahr 2004! Also ich kann auch die DH's mit allen Drops die ich auch mit dem Fully mache. So siehts ja nicht aus. Tut bloß schneller weh... 
*Ich werde morgen nach Wildbad fahren!* Das ist jetzt beschlossene Sache! Und ich werde mindestens einen halben Tag nur Downhill fahren.


----------



## der-tick.de (11. Mai 2007)

Ich bin heute echt komisch drauf... Ich werde jetzt Sonntag nach Wildbad fahren!  
Morgen hat sonst kaum einer Zeit und das Wetter ist Sonntag auch besser.


----------



## Bremsman (12. Mai 2007)

Sorry Tick ,das ich Dich entäuschen muß...... 
wir hatten SSUUUUPPPPer Wetter...die Strecke war echt gut griffig....zwar viele Steine drin ....aber das sind wir ja gewohnt... 
werde morgen in die Pfalz zum Touren fahren gehen.... 
also viel Spaß beim Radeln....
gruß BM


----------



## der-tick.de (13. Mai 2007)

Bremsman schrieb:


> Sorry Tick ,das ich Dich entäuschen muß......
> wir hatten SSUUUUPPPPer Wetter...die Strecke war echt gut griffig....zwar viele Steine drin ....aber das sind wir ja gewohnt...
> werde morgen in die Pfalz zum Touren fahren gehen....
> also viel Spaß beim Radeln....
> gruß BM


Das ist gerade alles nicht so einfach!
Ich hab gestern noch mein Judge abholen können, spätestens das was es wert, nicht nach Wildbad zu fahren!  
Außerdem hatte ich eine geniale Tour durch den Pfälzer Wald, was will ich mehr???


----------



## Ulli1169 (21. Mai 2007)

@all: wie war denn die freizeit in st. märgen ? berichtet doch mal ! leider konnte ich ja nicht mit .. :-(

Ulli


----------



## liquidnight (21. Mai 2007)

Ulli1169 schrieb:


> @all: wie war denn die freizeit in st. märgen ? berichtet doch mal ! leider konnte ich ja nicht mit .. :-(Ulli



bis auf donnerstag (an dem es geregnet hat und neblig war) war das wetter ansonsten sehr gut. schön sonnig, nicht zu warm.  die touren waren sehr genial, haben uns allen viel spaß gemacht.  teilweise schwere anstiege aber das haben wir ja erwartet. wurde aber mehr als wett gemacht durch superlange trails runterwärts, die auch mit vielen erlebnissen gespickt waren


----------



## Lore (24. Mai 2007)

Moin!!
Am 20.-22.7. gibts in Karlsruhe wieder mal "Das Fest" wie jedes Jahr. Drei Tage Party, Musik auf mehreren BÃ¼hnen mit diversen mehr als deutschlandweit bekannten Bands! und alles kostenlos. weitere infos auf http://www.dasfest-karlsruhe.de/ . 
WÃ¤r ja alles halb so wild, wenns nich ne besonderheit gÃ¤be: Dieses mal gibts eine Dirtjump Line. Drei SprÃ¼nge mit beweglichen Rampen und Erdlandungen. Unkostenbeitrag fÃ¼r Fahrer 15â¬ fÃ¼r drei Tage. DafÃ¼r Essen/Trinken zum selbstkostenpreis(also viel billiger als die normalen Festpreise) und rumgammeln in der Fahrer Lounge. Das KHE BMX Team kommt und wohl auch NPJ, um nur einige zu nennen. das gibt richtig action. anmelden unter www.festcup.com und in rubrik "dirt und street" den fred lesen


----------



## matou (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo, das klingt ja nicht geil...
...hat jemand eine Ahnung wie es mit fotografieren auf dem cup ist?

Danke und gruss René


----------



## Lore (25. Mai 2007)

matou schrieb:


> Hallo, das klingt ja nicht geil...


ne, absolut nicht!!!!



matou schrieb:


> ...hat jemand eine Ahnung wie es mit fotografieren auf dem cup ist?


musste deine eigene Kamera mitbringen


----------



## matou (25. Mai 2007)

> nicht geil


...das war ein schreibfehler, ich war noch nicht dort...ich bin mal gespannt!



> musste deine eigene Kamera mitbringen



das ist klar ...schaun mer mal.

Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (25. Mai 2007)

dat heißt ihr macht da für umsonst faxen

bürgerbespaßung für lau

aber vieleicht werdet ihr ja vom Dieter entdeckt und von dreckhaufen weggecastet.


vieleicht


----------



## Lore (25. Mai 2007)

eL schrieb:


> dat heißt ihr macht da für umsonst faxen
> 
> bürgerbespaßung für lau
> 
> aber vieleicht werdet ihr ja vom Dieter entdeckt und von dreckhaufen weggecastet.



find ich gut dass du uns unterstützen willst, was zahlst pro fahrer und sprung?

die dreckhaufen haben wohl noch mehr stil als de dieter, auf knien wird er betteln



eL schrieb:


> vieleicht


bestimt


----------



## Lore (26. Mai 2007)

wie wärs denn ausserdem ma wieder mit grillen?? 
Sonntag mittag???? also morgen???? nachm fahren also so gegen 4?


----------



## der-tick.de (26. Mai 2007)

Lore schrieb:


> wie wärs denn ausserdem ma wieder mit grillen??
> Sonntag mittag???? also morgen???? nachm fahren also so gegen 4?


klingt doch gut...


----------



## LocoFanatic (23. April 2008)

draußen ist Sommer und der MTB-Club Karlsruhe ist wieder mit Sonntags-Touren und Mittwochstreffs am Start.

alles weitere: www.mtb-karlsruhe.de


----------



## Eike. (23. April 2008)

Gehts da auch mal gemütlicher zur Sache oder ist jede Tour gleich Renntraining? Da gabs im letzten Jahr ja immer wieder mal Unmut. Ich werds wohl mal drauf ankommen lassen, zur Not kann ich mich ja immer noch abseilen


----------



## Ulli1169 (6. Mai 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Gehts da auch mal gemütlicher zur Sache oder ist jede Tour gleich Renntraining? Da gabs im letzten Jahr ja immer wieder mal Unmut. Ich werds wohl mal drauf ankommen lassen, zur Not kann ich mich ja immer noch abseilen



da gibts doch zu jeder tour diese einteilung mit sternchen für kondition
und technik. da kann man es doch vorab einigermassen einschätzen... 

(mittwochs evtl aussen vor)


----------



## Eike. (6. Mai 2008)

Schon klar aber das sagt ja nichts über das gefahrene Tempo aus. Mit genug Zeit hau ich auch 2000hm weg aber im Renntempo schaff ichs wohl grad mal von daheim bis zum Vereinsheim


----------



## LocoFanatic (6. Mai 2008)

@ Eike: guck dir doch einfach das Programm an...
rate mal, wofür
L: XX km
H: XX Hm
T: XX Stunden
stehen...
zusammen mit Konditions- und Techniklevel-Angabe ergibt das doch eine recht gute Angabe über die Tour, selbst wenn man mit der Kurzbeschreibung nicht so viel anfangen kann...
Grüße und hoffentlich bis bald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

